# [Th3Ory] Everything Else



## droidth3ory

Chat it up... Okay, I will start.

I order my coffee EVERY morning from the same Starbucks for the past 2 years. They typically just remember my trucks and I can just pull around and grab my coffee. Sometimes I have to order. "I say Venti Bold With 4 shots of espresso." and this ONE girl...ONLY this ONE girl, ALWAYS repeats back "Venti with Splenda". Everytime.

So there.... Perfect example of what goes on in here... Absolutely pointless and not at all about a ROM. LOL


----------



## mitchdogg

It's not as bad as me, I get smokes almost every night at the same time. It's almost always the same girl. She always has them waiting by the register and ready for me. A couple of nights ago she was off, I stood there looking dumb for about 10 seconds because I actually forgot what kind I smoked just because it had been so long since I actually had to say anything LOL.


----------



## devoid42

I used to get my coffee at the same place everyday, they just asked if I wanted my coffee and gave me my venti Americana. Then my fav coffee girls quit so I just get coffee in the office.

My wife always pesters me that I'm going to get gout b/c I drink coffee all day and beer at night lol.


----------



## lsdozer

my current problem is my food order getting messed up anytime I order food, no matter if its fast food, or sitting down at a restaurant! Its actually amazing to me.


----------



## dhacker29

You mean we can actually chat and get to know people? Wow that's awesome who woulda thought ; P

Ok enough if that let build some ROMs man lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## moosc

I'm so mad my market doesn't work. When I go to my apps I get a blank screen. And its not rom specific because this am I've flashed 4 roms. Good news though I finally got my bionic on the 7.893 setup with my webtop working. Thanks to a very helpful community. And my poison is mnt dew with single shot of cherry.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima600

We really should have a chat channel. Would be great for pak release night

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian

How bout those Tarheels(basketball)? Looking good this year fellas, everyone just lay down now, it's over already.


----------



## moset

It's oyster time. My nephew comes over for oysters and beer. His kids insist on coming because they love oysters. Who woulda figured at 5, 7, and 9 kids would love um on the half shell. 
A good time was had by all.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-droid65

"Are you serious Clarke"? lol


----------



## EmericanX

Speakkng of Starbucks.... why do they make the coffee so addictive! Lol. The lady at mine keeps jumping my case because I havent registered my starbucks card yet.... "but you can get a free coffee for your birthday". I have to wait anotger year to reap the benefits of spending to much on coffee! Haha. Btw venti quad peppermint mocha!


----------



## Europe

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Speakkng of Starbucks.... why do they make the coffee so addictive! Lol. The lady at mine keeps jumping my case because I havent registered my starbucks card yet.... "but you can get a free coffee for your birthday". I have to wait anotger year to reap the benefits of spending to much on coffee! Haha. Btw venti quad peppermint mocha!


i like mcdonalds coffee i think starbucks is over rated just like theory rom.....
.,........ ah just kidding i love starbucks and theory rom!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jpen

The McDonalds near me has 2 speaker things for ordering....I waited at the first one for 2 minutes and nothing so I drove up to the next one thinking the first one wasn't working...I get up to the second one and someone pulls up behind me to the first one and someone starts taking their order....ohhhhhh did that grind my gears!!!!


----------



## Reaver

I gave up on Starbucks and the specialty coffee shops. I was spending around 30 - 40 dollars a week on coffee. My wife bought me a Keurig for my cubicle. It's a beautiful thing. Now all the money I save on coffee goes to buying lunch. Lol


----------



## vinzky

When I joined this gym called Lifetime Fitness I was at 250 lbs. I've made some good friends who are really fit (lean and muscular). After about 4 years of not seeing them come to the gym 2 of them saw me yesterday and wouldnt believe the transformation from 250 lbs to 175 lbs. The sad thing is they are now the ones at more than 220 lbs. . Now, i can drink my starbuck coffeee not feeling guilty of gaining weight.  Caramel machiato is my fave.


----------



## idefiler6

Caramel Macchiato is my fave too.

I have this 7-11 near me that I use to do my pregnant food runs at midnight for the wifey. I always use my debit card and the clerks always give me a receipt, and I always chuck it in the trash after exiting.

They hired a new asian lady who does not cough up the receipts any more. /sad


----------



## TeeX

besides Android, my other obsession is Tshirts. I have over 250 shirts (I think, it's easy to lose track lol). I've not been buying as many lately, though, as I'm saving up for the GNex.

this also explains my username, in part


----------



## p8ntballah21

jpen said:


> The McDonalds near me has 2 speaker things for ordering....I waited at the first one for 2 minutes and nothing so I drove up to the next one thinking the first one wasn't working...I get up to the second one and someone pulls up behind me to the first one and someone starts taking their order....ohhhhhh did that grind my gears!!!!


Up here in New England we are just recovering from 18 inches of snow in October, anyway the day after the storm i was driving around trying to find coffee, nobody has power at this point. I find a DD with a line at the drive through and full parking lot. So I pull in, I wait in line. Its a slow process but we are moving. So finally I get up close enough where I can see the ordering speaker but I still cannot see the windows of the store. So finally I get up close to the speaker and I see that the cars in front of me are just waiting at the speaker for a few minutes and driving right by the windows because they are not open! The moron in front obviously couldn't put 2 and 2 together at this point. He is sitting there waiting for someone to take his order. I yelled out the window to him that they were closed and to move so we could all get out of line. He just sat there waiting for someone to take his order. After 20 MINUTES he decided he had had enough and he left, I knew what was going on so I just drove by the speaker and headed down the side of the building, it was pitch black inside.

So I am pretty sure the guy in front of me was on the "other" site and couldn't figure out how to read...


----------



## ultrastigi

TeeX said:


> besides Android, my other obsession is Tshirts. I have over 250 shirts (I think, it's easy to lose track lol). I've not been buying as many lately, though, as I'm saving up for the GNex.
> 
> this also explains my username, in part


My other obsession is video games. I work retail so after having to deal with people who don't like to think for themselves, I like to go home and play video games and spend time with my gf and our soon to be born daughter.


----------



## Sita

My hobby is i dj at big partys and clubs love electro house dubstep plus im a huge pc gamer battlefield 3 ftw for work im a store manager for a car dealership









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ctbourg87

My hobbies are playing gears of war3 while waiting for MW3 to come out, shooting pool (I'm the captain of a BCA team and play a bunch of tournaments) and last doing performance mods to my 2010 dodge ram r/t (I want my truck in the 12s in the 1/4 mile and then I'll start messing with the sound in it). That's really about everything, all day at work I'm usually on forums reading and learning new stuff.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

I read comics and in the military. Not much time for anything else.


----------



## Downztiger

tangolima600 said:


> We really should have a chat channel. Would be great for pak release night
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Done, I created a Chat specific for th3oryrom.
http://th3oryrom.chatango.com


----------



## ultrastigi

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I read comics and in the military. Not much time for anything else.


What comics do you read? Im a marvel person myself.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

DC and Marvel. Toss a little bit of Walking Dead (not the TV show poop)


----------



## ultrastigi

ctbourg87 said:


> My hobbies are playing gears of war3 while waiting for MW3 to come out, shooting pool (I'm the captain of a BCA team and play a bunch of tournaments) and last doing performance mods to my 2010 dodge ram r/t (I want my truck in the 12s in the 1/4 mile and then I'll start messing with the sound in it). That's really about everything, all day at work I'm usually on forums reading and learning new stuff.


Everyone is waiting for mw3. I have to get it because all my friends play it. But I get a free copy of the hardened edition.







sometimes I love my job.

I mostly play halo though. That's my main multilayer game.


----------



## ctbourg87

ultrastigi said:


> Everyone is waiting for mw3. I have to get it because all my friends play it. But I get a free copy of the hardened edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I love my job.
> 
> I mostly play halo though. That's my main multilayer game.


I use to be big on halo and then got away from it. I'm a huge cod and gow fan. I went and bought MW3 last week, well pre-ordered it lol.


----------



## Underwater Mike

droidth3ory said:


> Chat it up... Okay, I will start.
> 
> I order my coffee EVERY morning from the same Starbucks for the past 2 years. They typically just remember my trucks and I can just pull around and grab my coffee. Sometimes I have to order. "I say Venti Bold With 4 shots of espresso." and this ONE girl...ONLY this ONE girl, ALWAYS repeats back "Venti with Splenda". Everytime.
> 
> So there.... Perfect example of what goes on in here... Absolutely pointless and not at all about a ROM. LOL


You actually posted this at quarter til six on a SAT?


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

I stopped COD with MW2. Working a release date shift and selling 500 copies in 2 hours with only you and another guy makes you never want to touch that series again.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Underwater Mike said:


> You actually posted this at quarter til six on a SAT?


He's dedicated to his craft.


----------



## droidth3ory

Underwater Mike said:


> You actually posted this at quarter til six on a SAT?


Lol... I am up and gone everyday by 5:00. From Sept to Dec 20th it is 7 days. I take the Winters off, that is my Vacation.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ctbourg87

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I stopped COD with MW2. Working a release date shift and selling 500 copies in 2 hours with only you and another guy makes you never want to touch that series again.


lol I hear ya. I usually get the games several days before they drop or just wait a couple days after to go pick it up after they release it. I stood in line once...that will NEVER happen again lol


----------



## FlameSpaz

Reaver said:


> I gave up on Starbucks and the specialty coffee shops. I was spending around 30 - 40 dollars a week on coffee. My wife bought me a Keurig for my cubicle. It's a beautiful thing. Now all the money I save on coffee goes to buying lunch. Lol


I love my Keurig too. I am a coffee freak and was pleasantly surprised. It is amazing how much it cost to buy your coffee from some places.

One of my favorite gadgets


----------



## ultrastigi

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I stopped COD with MW2. Working a release date shift and selling 500 copies in 2 hours with only you and another guy makes you never want to touch that series again.


I do the something! Except we have about 700 pre orders. Just for xbox. Another 200 for ps3. Also kids don't have school on the 8th so I know how our midnight and day of are going to be.


----------



## ctbourg87

ultrastigi said:


> I do the something! Except we have about 700 pre orders. Just for xbox. Another 200 for ps3. Also kids don't have school on the 8th so I know how our midnight and day of are going to be.


I'll prolly just pick up my copy on my way home from work that day lol


----------



## Ashgarden

Network engineer here! Here's the random bit of info though... I went to school to be a blacksmith! ;-)


----------



## alastrionia

Starbucks - nah
Guerra's Coffee for me (local shop)
use the most amazing coffee from Hawaii ($32/pound)
and now I use it in my K-cup beast. best purchase for that was a personal cup you fill yourself.
Irish Creme and Pumpkin Spice and I'm set









Anyone else here a WoW player? Aside from work and Android that's the pass time of me and the wifey.


----------



## Ashgarden

devoid42 said:


> I used to get my coffee at the same place everyday, they just asked if I wanted my coffee and gave me my venti Americana. Then my fav coffee girls quit so I just get coffee in the office.
> 
> My wife always pesters me that I'm going to get gout b/c I drink coffee all day and beer at night lol.


Gotta watch out for gout... I'm a sufferer of this horrid condition!! If it's just in my toe it's not so bad... But when it hits the entire ankle - down for the count!


----------



## Insidian

alastrionia said:


> Starbucks - nah
> Guerra's Coffee for me (local shop)
> use the most amazing coffee from Hawaii ($32/pound)
> and now I use it in my K-cup beast. best purchase for that was a personal cup you fill yourself.
> Irish Creme and Pumpkin Spice and I'm set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here a WoW player? Aside from work and Android that's the pass time of me and the wifey.


Yah, I play WoW. havent been on too much lately, though.


----------



## Ashgarden

alastrionia said:


> Starbucks - nah
> Guerra's Coffee for me (local shop)
> use the most amazing coffee from Hawaii ($32/pound)
> and now I use it in my K-cup beast. best purchase for that was a personal cup you fill yourself.
> Irish Creme and Pumpkin Spice and I'm set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here a WoW player? Aside from work and Android that's the pass time of me and the wifey.


I played for a while, but haven't found the time since being married! If I could only get my wife into it... Hmmm....


----------



## flyinitalian

I am big into r/c planes. Its been my hobby for the past 10yrs. Mainly the indoor 3D foamies. Some I have are kits and others I build from scratch. It can get expensive, mainly the electronics. But it is a lot of fun.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## megab0rk

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... I am up and gone everyday by 5:00. From Sept to Dec 20th it is 7 days. I take the Winters off, that is my Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Man, when do you sleep? Lemme in on your secret haha


----------



## alastrionia

Insidian said:


> I played for a while, but haven't found the time since being married! If I could only get my wife into it... Hmmm....


The new Firelands is awesome and lots of fun
And getting the wife into it was easy, in my case she was first to the game.
Played on a trial, by end of the first week she said pay for it or else, LOL
Didn't take long for me to get hooked as well

Being a manager at a hotel takes a lot of my time but a few hours for Andy and WoW are doable
Hence my K-cup .... keeps me going


----------



## TheRedBull

lol...look at my name and it'll tell you my addiction. All of my email addresses have the name in it. The QT in Phoenix that I pass by right now must be having revenue issues. I had surgery two weeks ago and they have to be missing my daily stop for two tall 20ozers each day. When I finally do rehab and go back to work, they're going to celebrate my return...lol.

Hobbies...well...I'm single so enjoying the single life and all that it comes with. After that...I guess I'm an admitted crack flasher...can't get enough of the latest and greatest.

I work for a university enrolling new students and attend there on the side. Free tuition = SCORE!

DT...what do you do that you have to get up that early and work that long at a time?


----------



## jpen

ultrastigi said:


> DC and Marvel. Toss a little bit of Walking Dead (not the TV show poop)


Im a big comic fan as well....check out my 2 new tattoos...


----------



## smeech

Im a project manager, and I design T-shirts for local car clubs and draw a comic strip (funny pages, not Marvel) on the side, and am addicted to my phone and messing with my fun car...


----------



## ThatBionicChick

I watch Days of our Lives and eat bon-bons all day. Oh...and I flash...

ROMs, mods and themes.

Life is good.

Sent from my bad-ass BIONIC via Tapatalk.


----------



## applcobbler

I bartend at a bar about three blocks away from the US Capital Building. Last week I served a round of Kamikazes to 6 members of the House of Representatives. Also: Nancy Pelosi is a bad tipper, and Bill Gates showed up once but only drank club soda.


----------



## droidth3ory

TheRedBull said:


> DT...what do you do that you have to get up that early and work that long at a time?


I have commercial construction company. So, it requires a lot of my attention, if I'm not on the job.... it seems to take a lot longer. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi

droidth3ory said:


> I have commercial construction company. So, it requires a lot of my attention, if I'm not on the job.... it seems to take a lot longer. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Do your guys know that you're DROID th3ory? Or do you not tell anyone?


----------



## wera750

I race motorcycles (see Avatar)


----------



## dragon

ThatBionicChick said:


> I watch Days of our Lives and eat bon-bons all day. Oh...and I flash...
> 
> ROMs, mods and themes.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> Sent from my bad-ass BIONIC via Tapatalk.


Hey I watch the young and the restless started watching it when I worked 3rd I work days now and still watch it damn.


----------



## TheRedBull

droidth3ory said:


> I have commercial construction company. So, it requires a lot of my attention, if I'm not on the job.... it seems to take a lot longer. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Totally understand that one. I worked residential construction until 2007 when the homebuilding market tanked so bad here in AZ. I definitely found that the subs performed better when I was there supervising. Otherwise...they had this lazy tendency...and they still wanted to bill me for their time! lol


----------



## droidth3ory

ultrastigi said:


> Do your guys know that you're DROID th3ory? Or do you not tell anyone?


No... They are all well aware i like my phone though. Lol.

Never leaves my hand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

TheRedBull said:


> Totally understand that one. I worked residential construction until 2007 when the homebuilding market tanked so bad here in AZ. I definitely found that the subs performed better when I was there supervising. Otherwise...they had this lazy tendency...and they still wanted to bill me for their time! lol


Yeah, about 4 years back i stopped using subs for the most part. I have 30-40 in house(depending on who shows up) lol.

I sub a few things out, cheaper than tooling out another truck and paying labor.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dfib

droidth3ory said:


> I have commercial construction company. So, it requires a lot of my attention, if I'm not on the job.... it seems to take a lot longer. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I am a lineman and when the boss showed up we seemed to get slower. Can't let him see how much we could actually get done in a day!


----------



## ryanp77

Curious, DT, did you come from a tech backgroud before construction or learn to write script and program just for Android?


----------



## islandfever

I have crabs


----------



## dragon

islandfever said:


> I have crabs


They have stuff for that. LOL sorry some one had to do it..


----------



## tbgreen89

I personally don't like Starbucks. The coffee bean is my favorite. Much better tasting coffee.


----------



## FlameSpaz

CrazyGuyCD said:


> DC and Marvel. Toss a little bit of Walking Dead (not the TV show poop)


I am a fan of the Walking Dead TV show poop! Tho, never read the comic. Back in the day I was a Sandman fan. Love Neil Gaiman.


----------



## cutoonie

BEST PART OF THIS THREAD;

I don't have to read through 50 effin pages before I can post...

Since we're getting to know each other. I'm a transvestite and i work at a doughnut factory.


----------



## Reaver

Ashgarden said:


> Gotta watch out for gout... I'm a sufferer of this horrid condition!! If it's just in my toe it's not so bad... But when it hits the entire ankle - down for the count!


I don't have gout, but I have a herniated disk in my back. So i know your pain. If i move the wrong way I'm dying.


----------



## cutoonie

Dang that cleared everyone outta here like a pop-corn fart..

I was just kidding. I'm actually a regular guy, Applications Engineer for a major 3D cad company with a wife, two kids and a house in the suburbia.

Oh and I like grapes.


----------



## Reaver

I'm a systems analyst and a nurse for a large pediatric hospital. Wife and 3 kids here.


----------



## dfib

I am a "retired" lineman with a wife, 2 kids out and 1 still cooking.


----------



## 2defmouze

I skipped the OP whenz the new ROMz coming out?!?!

jk... Love this idea though. Hi guys I'm a student again after I got a degree in accounting, worked at it for a bit over a year, realized I hated it, so now I'm back in school probably going for either nursing or xray tech lol. Taking anatomy and physiology now (its the only Bio class I never took that I need to get into a good program) and actually really enjoying it. My roommate is the regional manager at a valet company so he gave me a shift being a lot attendant I just started this week, sounds like crap but I really just sit in a booth and get to study my entire shift for not bad money, when I'm not playing with my phone at least.

I am a coffee FIEND but I absolutely hate starbucks, tastes like dirt to me. Give me some corner store coffee or dunkin donuts or whatever, anything but the 'bucks.

I love the walking dead tv show poop as well. I actually just started reading the comic (found a torrent of the first 80 something issues) and I think the show is better, but to each his own.


----------



## ddemlong

Police Officer, I have a wife and little girl. Im not a big fan of coffee but I do like Monsters Energy Drinks


----------



## atcjeff

cutoonie said:


> Dang that cleared everyone outta here like a pop-corn fart..
> 
> I was just kidding. I'm actually a regular guy, Applications Engineer for a major 3D cad company with a wife, two kids and a house in the suburbia.
> 
> Oh and I like grapes.


Thank goodness, now I can order glazed donughts without worring about what's in the glaze!


----------



## bowtieguy

I am a supervisor at a weld shop that builds air compressor tanks, no kids. But one question this has always puzzled me. Where the hell do all these air compressor tanks go?

Sent from my Shift3r BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## trueagle

I am an addictions counselor with 10+ years in recovery from drugs. I still find it hard to manage my obsession with DROID!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Europe

oo jeez..
im 30 car salesman and i have a boy single. killed the wife lol jk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanium

ultrastigi said:


> Everyone is waiting for mw3. I have to get it because all my friends play it. But I get a free copy of the hardened edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I love my job.
> 
> I mostly play halo though. That's my main multilayer game.


 



 watching hawken, I was in a large clan called rovingguns mw was one of the main games.check out the hawken vids on youtube


----------



## fyrdawg

37 year old Paramedic/Firefighter here.... also an insatiable "CRACKFLASHER"....addicted to DT and DH's work for this community. Already having to plan out my next handset for when they switch off the Bionic platform..... Rockin and rolling jones'in for the next TH3ory release!!

Rockin R3D HIFT3R now.....but have flashed em all at this point..


----------



## Mattbuds

I am 40 with a wife and 3 kids 8, 11 and 21(she is graduating college next year), recovering addict with 4.5 years clean and a car salesman.... I too have to control my crackflashing addiction......

Thanks again to DT and DH for all their hard work and time put in for us!!!!!!


----------



## trueagle

Mattbuds said:


> I am 40 with a wife and 3 kids 8, 11 and 21(she is graduating college next year), recovering addict with 4.5 years clean and a car salesman.... I too have to control my crackflashing addiction......
> 
> Thanks again to DT and DH for all their hard work and time put in for us!!!!!!


Nice knew there is a few if us in here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian

I did the construction thing for awhile, 3 years commercial 6 year residential. I also got out if it in late 2007, market tanked here about that time as well. In the pest control industry now, managing a termite dept. I wish the housing market would get back to what it was though, I truly miss residential construction. I'm also a musician/songwriter on the side, as well as an android/pc/gaming freak.


----------



## ultrastigi

Just reading all these amazes me at how different we all are yet we have 1 thing that brings us all together... thank you DT and DH and most importantly thank you google.


----------



## acronym

trueagle said:


> Nice knew there is a few if us in here.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Haha yeah I also had a feeling there probably would be.


----------



## moosc

So lets see union carpenter 5 years had enough of BS not working in rain snow its to cold blah blah. Came to nc on greyhound after that mess started driving tractor trailer been doing now for 16 years over 2million miles driving. I love it. don't think I can do anything else. Roughly drive 600miles a day and all it if between 60-63mph.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

Okay... Since we have a Mini Bio tging going on here.

I'm 35, with 2 kids.. 1 boy 5 and 1 girl 6 (11 Months Apart). We found out we were having our daughter when my wife was finishing her Masters. She wanted to get going on her career so I took 3 years off to raise the kids (I think parents should raise them, not a Daycare). After that I started the company back up. It was a great experience.

I am a Metal head, i live rocking out! Slayer, Pantera, slipknot, Tool, etc. I like ink, have a bunch of original work and.....

Thats pretty much it.. I love gadgets, my girl doesn't.







So, i am on the computer working on "TAXES" wink wink. A LOT. Lol.

BTW... Best thread ever.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... Since we have a Mini Bio tging going on here.
> 
> I'm 35, with 2 kids.. 1 boy 5 and 1 girl 6 (11 Months Apart). We found out we were having our daughter when my wife was finishing her Masters. She wanted to get going on her career so I took 3 years off to raise the kids (I think parents should raise them, not a Daycare). After that I started the company back up. It was a great experience.
> 
> I am a Metal head, i live rocking out! Slayer, Pantera, slipknot, Tool, etc. I like ink, have a bunch of original work and.....
> 
> Thats pretty much it.. I love gadgets, my girl doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i am on the computer working on "TAXES" wink wink. A LOT. Lol.
> 
> BTW... Best thread ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Woot, metalhead here too. Love to listen to it, play it, watch it being played....you name it. You just named off 4 of my favorite bands, too, lol.

here's one of my favorite guitars, BC Rich Mick Thompson sig...


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

The tv show doesn't give as much of an impact as the comics do. Granted its a tv show and you can't compare the two I just I like the drama and suspense of the books.

Im a 27 year old sonar tech in the us navy. Married with no kids and a BFA in acting. in I like football, video games, music, comics, long walks on the beach, telling corny jokes and stories that end abruptly.....oooh shiney!!!!


----------



## z28nck33

Im 22, married for 4 years, got 1 boy he's 5 , I work at AK Steel been there since I was 18 . If im not playing on my phone im playing guitar. (ACOUSTIC). I've been playing for 11 years. I've got 5 martin guitars and ill never give them up lol. I enjoy blues, classic rock, metal, new age rock, country, pretty much everything.


----------



## ultrastigi

I feel like im the only one who doesn't listen to rock.

I like rap and hip/hop. Yes there is a difference. I don't like any of the new music you hear on the radio I mostly listen to the old school stuff. Todays music doesn't have the same "love" like it use to.

My favorite artist are (in no order): tupac, biggie, nas, common, black star (talib and mos), digital underground, run dmc, ks-one (the godfather), big daddy kane .... this list can go on and on but you get the idea.

Btw lil Wayne is the worst thing to happen to music. Just saying.


----------



## joenottoast

27, pharmacy tech for 8 years retail and compounding animal and human crap (like say your show horse needs a few pounds of viagra paste), live with fiance and this douchebag cat that i only allowed her to have on the condition that we call it masterchief. getting married in obx next fall. favorite things: ufc, videogames, bodyboarding, photography.

i dont sell my crap (mainly because no one will buy it haha!) so i dont think this counts of self promotion but if youre bored waiting for shifter to get re-released, check out some photos:
www.photobucket.com/joewhittle
and some moderately interesting time lapses ive been getting into, most in philly and one in nags head, nc
www.youtube.com/user/joenottoast


----------



## devoid42

Since we switched to bio's lol

30 Computer security professional/computer programmer. Married 3 kids, live in Hawaii for now, prolly moving next spring. Get in trouble all the time for "doing the tax's"


----------



## Insidian

joenottoast said:


> 27, pharmacy tech for 8 years retail and compounding animal and human crap (like say your show horse needs a few pounds of viagra paste), live with fiance and this douchebag cat that i only allowed her to have on the condition that we call it masterchief. getting married in obx next fall. favorite things: ufc, videogames, bodyboarding, photography.
> 
> i dont sell my crap (mainly because no one will buy it haha!) so i dont think this counts of self promotion but if youre bored waiting for shifter to get re-released, check out some photos:
> www.photobucket.com/joewhittle
> and some moderately interesting time lapses ive been getting into, most in philly and one in nags head, nc
> www.youtube.com/user/joenottoast


Ahh, obx, nags head, pretty cool. I'm in eastern NC myself.


----------



## FlameSpaz

droidth3ory said:


> I am a Metal head, i live rocking out! Slayer, Pantera, slipknot, Tool, etc. I like ink, have a bunch of original work and.....
> 
> Thats pretty much it.. I love gadgets, my girl doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i am on the computer working on "TAXES" wink wink. A LOT. Lol.
> 
> BTW... Best thread ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Music is another passion of mine...I listen to a mix depending on my mood. Being a redhead I can be pretty moody! Tool is one of my all time favs along with others like suicidal tendencies, type o negative, evanescence and a could go on and on. I grew up listening to butt rock (most people call it "hair bands"). I secretly still listen and love SKID ROW (shhhhh)!

This is a neat idea getting to know some of the names you see in the forums. I have been a long time lurker. I started with the OG Droid and have been flashing since. This is my 4th android phone...one of the perks of working for VZ is that I can change phones frequently! I am 35...married 11yrs and 3 cats. Hmm does that make me a cat lady?







Both my husband and I are gadget geeks. Technology is awesome and the things you can do nowadays with the touch of your phone is amazing! I'm always looking for the latest and greatest. My friends think I am a bit obsessed but they just don't understand. Glad you guys do


----------



## droidth3ory

Lollee76 said:


> I grew up listening to butt rock (most people call it "hair bands"). I secretly still listen and love SKID ROW (shhhhh)!


No need for a Secret... Shout it out. Lol.

Slave to the Grind is a kick ass album!

No band can do a power ballad like Sebastian Bach. There is said it.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBionicChick

I wasn't going to do this but here goes...

I'm 37, married with 3 kids (18, 11, 9), 2 dogs 1 cat. I am an accountant and fluent in English, smart-ass, and sarcasm. Oh and I have just recently become a flash-addict, which is why I am here.

Would like to add that I've never visited a forum where this was going on. LOL.

DH...can you feel the love now? Let's all just hug it out.

Sent from my bad-ass BIONIC via Tapatalk.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

I wasn't going to do this but here goes...

I'm 37, married with 3 kids (18, 11, 9), 2 dogs 1 cat. I am an accountant and fluent in English, smart-ass, and sarcasm. Oh and I have just recently become a flash-addict, which is why I am here.

Would like to add that I've never visited a forum where this was going on. LOL.

MUSIC! Old school rap, most new rap, ALT ROCK!!

Sent from my bad-ass BIONIC via Tapatalk.


----------



## Khael

This is great guys.
I'm 31, not married but my girl has two boys that are awesome, 4 and 8. Alternative transportation planning consultant. TOOL is probably my favorite band. Just moved from Boston to SF to live with my girl. Became a flash addict the day the bionic came out.


----------



## Asrmatt

^^^^ ThatBionicChick has such a good bio it posted twice. J/k (about posting twice but not about it being good)

33, 3 kids 11,9,10 months, Work on a help desk dealing with proprietary software used by colleges. Sometimes they send me onsite which is a bonus. Music fan as well, but a bit different. I am a karaoke addict. Worked as a DJ for 5 years after deciding that I was out singing enough, why not get paid. Still go out once a week, but stopped working because 2 jobs was too much.

Started this whole flash addiction with a D2, then an Incredible, and now my Bionic. It is a great way to feed my inner nerd and meet some cool people in the process.


----------



## jay-droid65

This is growth people..tremendous!! I'm "married with children", 2 girls, 11 and 9. I'm retired from the State of Pennsylvania, where I worked in the Juvenile Justice field. I love movies, Electronics (computers, TV'S, Home Theater, etc). Wife hates Electronics (computers, TV's, Home Theater, etc) lol. 
Started flashing with my wifes OG Droid and got addicted. Bought Bionic when upgrade came up (had a Blackberry) & signed up for Wiki account, never was member of any other forums. Love Android, hate locked Bootloaders!!! 
Anyway, have greatly enjoyed learning from all of you thus far, and think this can really be special. Theory and DT are interesting characters, lotsa fun to follow, and hugely talented. We are fortunate they enjoy sharing their work. Keep Flashing Everyone!!


----------



## EmericanX

Awesome I like this lol... Ive been curious about who all gets in to this as much as I do.

male, 28, married/not married... waiting for the paper work to go through lol. No children, 2 dogs 2 cats! They showed up when I wasn't home... except for my little G... Ed. Found him as a kitten malnourished and half dead... grew up mostly healthy... but a bit special. Hence the name. I work in commercial HVAC/Controls. Spend my extra time with well you guessed it... trying to break my phone/electronics in general or should I say having an excuse to buy a new one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... Since we have a Mini Bio tging going on here.
> 
> I'm 35, with 2 kids.. 1 boy 5 and 1 girl 6 (11 Months Apart). We found out we were having our daughter when my wife was finishing her Masters. She wanted to get going on her career so I took 3 years off to raise the kids (I think parents should raise them, not a Daycare). After that I started the company back up. It was a great experience.
> 
> I am a Metal head, i live rocking out! Slayer, Pantera, slipknot, Tool, etc. I like ink, have a bunch of original work and.....
> 
> Thats pretty much it.. I love gadgets, my girl doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i am on the computer working on "TAXES" wink wink. A LOT. Lol.
> 
> BTW... Best thread ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I don;t know if you listen to As They Sleep but the lead singer is a best friend of mine... besides that I listen to everything but wouldn't in anyway consider myself a metal head

edit: I'm 31 single and have sole custody of my 9 year old son who I spend all my time with... life is great

edit #2... since we are posting real pics this is me you little bastards =)


----------



## islandfever

64 yr old porno actor


----------



## jay-droid65

I forgot, you know all that music from Adam Sandler Movie Soundtracks? LOVE THEM! Not enough testosterone left in me anymore to listen to much metal I guess, lol


----------



## hurleyint

My name is Luca
I live on the second floor....

Sorry...

Maynard James Keenan is the closest thing there is to God.

Other then DT and DH!!! Can I get an Amen???

Love music! All of it. The heavier the better. Worked security for 14 years for what was once the best store on the planet-R.I.P. Tower Records! Have been to 657 concerts and 178 sporting events. Is that bad that I keep count? Lol.... I have every ticket stub to every one of them!

Now-41, live in Nashville, TN. Transplant from NY (20yrs) and Boston (14yrs). Not sure why I live here now. Lol... No kids but I promise you I try every night. Lol... Actually that's a lie. My love for my Bionic, these threads, what DT and DH do for my Bionic is just some straight up "CrackFlashing" sh*t which has put a serious strain on my marriage. I mean come on, get f*ckin real. I just can't understand why she won't even allow my Bionic in the bedroom. Are you f*uckin kidding me? What more can I do? I bought a third pillow so she wouldn't have to share hers!!! F*ck, she lets the cats sleep in the bed and I haven't banished them to the living room or better yet I haven't thrown them off the balcony. She just doesn't understand!

Seriously though, I love my wife. She thinks that its funny that I am such an addict. Keeps me out of the bars she says. I love my Jager!!!

Work now for Risk Management for a large grocery chain. Arrest all the bad customers and employees. Nothing like getting in a fight for your life cause some guy has 12 racks of ribs stuffed down his pant legs. The stories I have over the last 19 yrs in security.

That's all I got for you now.

When i'm feeling down and need a little picker upper-


----------



## ducati7

SWM, 47, no kids, from LA. I enjoy long walks on the beach at sunset and romantic candelight dinners by the fire...wait, is this Match.com?? Sh#t!!


----------



## moosc

18 and life.


droidth3ory said:


> No need for a Secret... Shout it out. Lol.
> 
> Slave to the Grind is a kick ass album!
> 
> No band can do a power ballad like Sebastian Bach. There is said it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ducati7

ducati7 said:


> SWM, 47, no kids, from LA. I enjoy long walks on the beach at sunset and romantic candelight dinners by the fire...wait, is this Match.com?? Sh#t!!


Edit: love old school rock- zep, floyd, who, stones etc


----------



## MistaWolfe

Today's challenge:

Finding matching brown shoes/belt for court. I would have rather tongue-punched Chaz Bono's fartbox than do what I did today.

I like my coffee black.


----------



## TeeX

MistaWolfe said:


> I would have rather tongue-punched Chaz Bono's fartbox than do what I did today.


winner.


----------



## psychotic_penguin

Married 46 years old....Branch Office Supervisor at a local business here in Rapid City, SD. In my off Bionic time I spend time on my Xoom, playing darts, dealing with my extensive music collection and one of my other favorite activities....cooking.

I'm an SMod/RS on most of the Forum Foundry forums, such as Droid Forum, Bionic Forum and Xoom Forum along with 17 more. This manages to take up most of my off time so you can deduce I have Android on the brain most of the time.

The Bionic is my 5th phone this year, I've had the Droid X, Thunderbolt, Droid X2 and the Droid 3, and I'm an admitted flashaholic. It's safe to safe to say that I've run just about every ROM possible on all 5 of these phones, and when I saw Th3ory on the Bionic, I was stoked that I'd get yet another taste of their epicness.

My wife is cool with this addiction because it keeps me out of the bars. I'm patiently awaiting Nov 17th, when 4G get lit up here, our market will be the smallest 4G area in the US.

DT and DH, though I don't post much here I want you to know what a pleasure it is to run your work, I try out everything but always come back to Th3ory. Thanks for what you do and keep up the incredible work.


----------



## TeeX

and apropos of nothing:

I'm researching buying a katana or wakazashi sword. What, in your opinion, is the best weapon to have for upcoming zombie apocalypse?


----------



## terryrook

I make my own damn coffee, I do put chocolate syrup in it though, my wife thinks I'm crazy but I'd rather drink red bull than coffee, but I was out of control on red bull, like 10 cans a day but she started bitching....my wife is lucky she's still skinny and pretty. 31 years old, been with the wife since high school, I build, commission, and integrate cellular sites for AT&T wireless at the moment, theres nothing I don't know about a wireless network. I've been doing the wireless thing for 13 years. Blahh, makes me sick saying that, 13 years... damn.


----------



## Reaver

droidth3ory said:


> Okay... Since we have a Mini Bio tging going on here.
> 
> I'm 35, with 2 kids.. 1 boy 5 and 1 girl 6 (11 Months Apart). We found out we were having our daughter when my wife was finishing her Masters. She wanted to get going on her career so I took 3 years off to raise the kids (I think parents should raise them, not a Daycare). After that I started the company back up. It was a great experience.
> 
> I am a Metal head, i live rocking out! Slayer, Pantera, slipknot, Tool, etc. I like ink, have a bunch of original work and.....
> 
> Thats pretty much it.. I love gadgets, my girl doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i am on the computer working on "TAXES" wink wink. A LOT. Lol.
> 
> BTW... Best thread ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 11 months apart. Hmmm, I'm in the same boat. All I can say is don't have a 3rd. Lol. My girls are 6 & 5. My son is 3 Agree on daycare, my wife works every weekend and i work weekdays.

I'm more of a classic rock guy but listen to everything.

Sent from my Th3ory Rom&#39;d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## terryrook

TeeX said:


> and apropos of nothing:
> 
> I'm researching buying a katana or wakazashi sword. What, in your opinion, is the best weapon to have for upcoming zombie apocalypse?


Katana, totally. also an ar-15 and a nice shotgun, I have a winchester defender, I use those half size shells so I can fit 12 rounds (which is illegal in california but hey,) i have a katana set, throwing knives, stars, MRE's, I'm ready.


----------



## Ashgarden

TeeX said:


> and apropos of nothing:
> 
> I'm researching buying a katana or wakazashi sword. What, in your opinion, is the best weapon to have for upcoming zombie apocalypse?


I've always been a huge fan of Katana's!

By the way, loving this thread!! I think I'm just as addicted to learning about everyone!


----------



## ultrastigi

Well guess ill do the bio thing too since I only said a couple things.

Im 27. Live with my gf. We are high school sweethearts I guess you can say. Been off and on since 9th grade (11 years). This time we have been together for 6 (7in march). We are expecting a baby girl in feb. Feb 14th. I told her its my valentin day gift to her.

I work retail. Have pretty much since I was 16. I don't want to say who I work for because they have eyes everywhere. They fire people for what they do/say on the internet. But you can easily figure it out if you look at an earlier post.

I live outside of philly. No one ever knows where it is when I say it. But if I say its near sesame place they know exactly where it is.

I enjoy movies comics and video games. I play pretty much any game. I have ALL the systems. My favorites are final fantasy series, halo, mass effect, twisted metal and god of war.

I love new technology. In a year I have owned DX, thunderbolt and now the bionic. I try to turn all my friends away from apple and onto android. So far I got 4 people to do it. Working on mu girlfriends parents and my manager. I will convert them.

I also love tattoos. I have 6. All have something to do with me. 1. Is my dog I had to put down after 15 years. 2. A Taurus. 3. A tribal cross (cuz I don't believe in any 1 religion ). 4. My nickname Stigi (my last name shortened by alot). 5. A joker 6. A yingyang with a Puerto Rican flag and Uruguay flag since im 1/2 and 1/2.

I also spend most of my time on my phone even at work. Out of all my post maybe 5 are from a computer. I love being able to connect with people using 1 device.


----------



## dfib

dfib said:


> I am a "retired" lineman with a wife, 2 kids out and 1 still cooking.


I quoted mt self because I felt the need to add.

I am 36 my boys are 4 and 8. The 1 in the oven is "pat" till December and we can get an ultrasound done. I have been disable from work for over 4 years due to a freak accident at work. Having a blast raising my kids. Addicted to flashing everything... roms that is. Android, computers or anything that needs juice I am interested in. I listen to just about everything and love watching science. Love video games but can not play them since the accident.

Grew up in New York and moved to Fl when I was 29.

I have to say this is one of the best forums I have been on.

Favorite past time....... Drinking good beer with friends.


----------



## ryanp77

34/M/OKC...takes me back to the old Yahoo Chat days! Professional nerd contracting for DoD. Wife and 3 Kids ages 31, 15,12, 10. Got into flashing for the Glory, but now I just do it for God. Have had OG Droid, Droid 2, Droid X, DroidX2, Fascinate, G2x, Xoom, Galaxy Tab, Xoom and various other gadgets in the last two years that I cannot help but to try and make run faster using any means neccesary. I typically end my nights by getting a sad look and shake of head from my wife as she watches me flash my phone yet again. Won't let me touch her new Razor that is coming in a few days. Hate Coffee. Love AC/DC.


----------



## Ashgarden

30 years old, wife but no kids. Was just married 5 months ago!

My biggest passion would have to be weapons... I love them! They are art to me... That's the main reason I studied to be a blacksmith (knives!!)

Started working in IT around 7 years ago. Was working 2 jobs, 80 hrs/wk and barely getting by. Decided that I needed to move to something a bit more substantial so started studying my ass off and eventually got my foot in the door at Captain D's restaurant's corporate office! It's been a steady climb from there!

Love all things tech. Very literal, which gets me in trouble ALOT! (Be forewarned... I don't read between the lines well!)

Have 3 dogs, one of which was my addition to the family... My basset hound Rosco P. Coaltrain!


----------



## p3ddl3r

I'm 31, married with 3 kids, 9, 5, and 2. I am a Security Officer for a nuke plant. My place of work is about 25 miles away from home. When the weather is nice I ride my bicycle to work, work a 12 hour night shift and then ride back home. Everyone that I work with calls me crazy and when they ask me why I do it, it tell them it's because I can. I enjoy flashing ROMs and I can see why it's addicting. This community kicks a55 and DT this was a cool idea.


----------



## Asrmatt

p3ddl3r said:


> I'm 31, married with 3 kids, 9, 5, and 2. I am a Security Officer for a nuke plant. My place of work is about 25 miles away from home. When the weather is nice I ride my bicycle to work, work a 12 hour night shift and then ride back home. Everyone that I work with calls me crazy and when they ask me why I do it, it tell them it's because I can. I enjoy flashing ROMs and I can see why it's addicting. This community kicks a55 and DT this was a cool idea.


What bike do you have? I was a road biker for 10 years and switched to Xc and downhill mountain biking this season. What to get back to the pavement though.


----------



## TeeX

terryrook said:


> Katana, totally. also an ar-15 and a nice shotgun, I have a winchester defender, I use those half size shells so I can fit 12 rounds (which is illegal in california but hey,) i have a katana set, throwing knives, stars, MRE's, I'm ready.


ha, yeah, Id say you're ready! Sounds like I'll go with a good quality katana then!


----------



## moset

Rolllll Tide Roll!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

Oh, bio time huh?

Kicking 30's door down - few mos. Married and impregnated (with my super sperm) a hot european model. Found out how crazy she was when she was 8 mos pregnant. She's a big time gambler. I have a wonderful 3 1/2 yr old little girl who is my life. Was married for 3 yrs (tried to stick with it) and filed for divorce last year. Bitter, angry divorce that is finally done with this T-Th. Cost me 23,000 so far.

Major geek and video game nerd. Fallout, Mass Effect, and Battlefield come to mind.

Been in sales for about 11 years. I can sell a coloring book to a blind man. Was a loan officer for awhile, then got into insurance. Licensed in all 50 states for P&C if you need help. Currently a manager of a non-profit fundraising company - biggest in the nation I believe. I've probably overseen your alma maters annual fund, or your churches' bishop's appeal. Those calls you get daily asking for money for the annual fund? Yeah, sorry about that







That's my squad.

Love all things tech, but my daughter more. My avatar is always Walken because I pull off a mean impersonation and the guy is a legend.

Loving the openness here.


----------



## lvm1275

moosc said:


> I'm so mad my market doesn't work. When I go to my apps I get a blank screen. And its not rom specific because this am I've flashed 4 roms. Good news though I finally got my bionic on the 7.893 setup with my webtop working. Thanks to a very helpful community. And my poison is mnt dew with single shot of cherry.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I am having the same problem with my market! ONLY difference is that I curse my phone with an 8.3 OZ can of Red Bull, emptied into a 44 OZ cup from Circle K, finished with Mountain Dew and two splashes of Cherry... I guess we all need our pick-me-up!


----------



## ultrastigi

MistaWolfe said:


> Oh, bio time huh?
> 
> Kicking 30's door down - few mos. Married and impregnated (with my super sperm) a hot european model. Found out how crazy she was when she was 8 mos pregnant. Gambler. I have a wonderful 3 1/2 yr old little girl who is my life. Was married for 3 yrs (tried to stock with it) and filed for divorce last year. Bitter, angry divorce that is finally done with this T-Th. Cost me 23,000 so far.
> 
> Major geek and video game nerd. Fallout, Mass Effect, and Battlefield come to mind.
> 
> Been in sales for about 11 years. I can sell a coloring book to a blind man. Was a loan officer for awhile, then got into insurance. Licensed in all 50 states for P&C if you need help. Currently a manager of a non-profit fundraising company - biggest in the nation I believe. I've probably overseen your alma maters annual fund, or your churches' bishop's appeal.
> 
> Love all things tech, but my daughter more. My avatar is always Walken because I pull off a mean impersonation and the guy is a legend.
> 
> Loving the openness here.


Walken is a legend. No matter what he does. Its awesome.


----------



## lvm1275

droidth3ory said:


> I have commercial construction company. So, it requires a lot of my attention, if I'm not on the job.... it seems to take a lot longer. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I worked for a Large SE GC for 6 years until the boom ended. I was a Project Engineer for our division that built Lowe's Stores... it was an awesome gig! What do you guys normally bid/work on... and HOW did you get into ROM's from Construction?


----------



## fyrdawg

ultrastigi said:


> Walken is a legend. No matter what he does. Its awesome.


What we need here is more COWBELL!!!!

Sent from my R3D HIFT3R TH3ORY ROM via Tapatalk!!!


----------



## ThatBionicChick

fyrdawg said:


> What we need here is more COWBELL!!!!
> 
> Sent from my R3D HIFT3R TH3ORY ROM via Tapatalk!!!




^^^^^^ PERFECT!!

Sent from my bad-ass BIONIC via Tapatalk.


----------



## Mattbuds

Roll TIDE Roll


----------



## hacku

Well, after reading some of the past posts in this thread, I now understand why people should remain anonymous on the internet. We have a bunch of weird ass people on this forum...lol


----------



## MistaWolfe

hacku said:


> Well, after reading some of the past posts in this thread, I now understand why people should remain anonymous on the internet. We have a bunch of weird ass people on this forum...lol


Agreed, but f**k it!


----------



## Asrmatt

hacku said:


> Well, after reading some of the past posts in this thread, I now understand why people should remain anonymous on the internet. We have a bunch of weird ass people on this forum...lol


Makes it that much more fun. I cancelled my cable. Rootzwiki 24/7.


----------



## dragon

This is fun


----------



## MistaWolfe

dragon said:


> This is fun


So are cute little dragons









**poke**


----------



## p3ddl3r

Asrmatt said:


> What bike do you have? I was a road biker for 10 years and switched to Xc and downhill mountain biking this season. What to get back to the pavement though.


I am a roadie and own a trek 1000. I bought it when I first started riding and then had kids and haven't had the funds to upgrade. I have been riding for the past 4 years and have logged about 10,000 miles to date. (That amount is road miles plus stationary miles).


----------



## JKoeringMN

Any motorcyclists in here?


----------



## MistaWolfe

Anyone fans of rusty trombones?


----------



## dadsterflip

Well um could someone send me a pm for base rom for theory. Please? I for some odd reason thought it was on my sdcard and comp and I did lots of stupid mods on my phone and had to rsd. Hey guess what? all I had was the tpax kits lol. 
Pllleeeeeaase thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

Going to bed be back at 3am when new rom update. Can't wait

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeper69

Im 39 have been a ICU RN for 15yrs now. I work Burn Trauma. I have been flashing since we gained root on the Droid Eris. Married for 20 yrs , 2 kids 18 and 16. We are lake rats in the summer. Hobbies would include, wake boarding, wake surfing, Riding my Harley, getting Ink and listening to a good band and spending quality time with family and friends. SDMF!

On a side note, it is nice to get to know the person behind the pic/avatar. Even if it it is a potential freak on a leash on the other side. LOL

Edit: Love rock and roll. AC/DC all time old school band. Black Label Society, FFDP etc..
Defiantly # 1 thing gets on my nerves on any of the forums is people wanting instant gratification by not reading or searching for anwers on their own. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Sleeper69

JKoeringMN said:


> Any motorcyclists in here?


2002 Fatboy


----------



## rqballjh

Kinda different, but why not, 48, in Charleston SC, 4 kids - 32 girl (guess what I was doing in high school), 20 boy, 18 girl, 13 boy. 2 ex wives. the 18yo girl finally got tired of bat-shit ex and moved in with me o joy, 13yo did too, but still has visitation with the 2nd ex.

Old school mainframe programmer for years, now work on designing/integrating/interfacing our systems with our customers systems. Yes, mainframes still run 70+ % of the worlds business, we just had to put "pretty" front ends on them for the people who couldn't spell or think, lol. Travel a ton, hit 1.2m miles on Delta last year.

Did all the "regular" sports, then motocross and lots of waterskiing, then competitive amateur racquetball for 15+ years (hence the old nick) made it up to 5th in the country in C division. Most amateur racquetball tourneys last from friday nite to sunday evening and include free food and free beer all weekend. Getting into the r/c cars now, not that electric crap, these bitches run Nitro Methane, I do those for my kids (wink)

Love the old school rock, AC/DC, def leppard, Ted Nugent, some of the new stuff is cool, but they really don't write shit like that anymore

Had to get the Bionic when it came out and gave my 13yo the DX, he loves it.

Digging all the love from and bad-ss rom work from DH and DT, thanks guys, can really tell you love it, thrive on it, thats why you do it so much!!!


----------



## rqballjh

moosc said:


> Going to bed be back at 3am when new rom update. Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


^^^^^^ GREAT !!!!!


----------



## dfib

dadsterflip said:


> Well um could someone send me a pm for base rom for theory. Please? I for some odd reason thought it was on my sdcard and comp and I did lots of stupid mods on my phone and had to rsd. Hey guess what? all I had was the tpax kits lol.
> Pllleeeeeaase thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


sent you pm with a link


----------



## dfib

Sleeper69 said:


> Im 39 have been a ICU RN for 15yrs now. I work Burn Trauma. I have been flashing since we gained root on the Droid Eris. Married for 20 yrs , 2 kids 18 and 16. We are lake rats in the summer. Hobbies would include, wake boarding, wake surfing, Riding my Harley, getting Ink and listening to a good band and spending quality time with family and friends. SDMF!
> 
> On a side note, it is nice to get to know the person behind the pic/avatar. Even if it it is a potential freak on a leash on the other side. LOL


I love burn trauma. Spent 3 month in the burn unit as a patient.


----------



## Insidian

JKoeringMN said:


> Any motorcyclists in here?


Yessir, '89 HD Heritage Softail, and an '06 Suzuki GSX-R600. I know, a HD and a "crotch rocket"? The HD is great for cruising around, but the Suzuki is a rush, for real.


----------



## Asrmatt

p3ddl3r said:


> I am a roadie and own a trek 1000. I bought it when I first started riding and then had kids and haven't had the funds to upgrade. I have been riding for the past 4 years and have logged about 10,000 miles to date. (That amount is road miles plus stationary miles).


Nice. I have an old school Cannondale road bike and just bought a Trek 4100 mountain bike. I would like to upgrade the road bike to something from this decade.







That is an impressive amount of miles.


----------



## rqballjh

AC/DC still rocks, DVD came out a few months ago of their concert in Rio, those giant soccer stadiums, 200,000 people, sold out 3 nights in a row. Notice how small Brian Johnson is!!!!


----------



## Sleeper69

dfib said:


> I love burn trauma. Spent 3 month in the burn unit as a patient.


I have all the respect for you hands down.


----------



## moset

02 Wide Glide. Wife rides 100th anniversary Low Rider.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joenottoast

um so seriously ive been on stock for almost a whole day and im freaking out. i said 'ill do it tomorrow' about dropping deblurred to do upgrade process then jump forward to shifter one too many times and didnt think id need to download the base and pak in advance SO if anyone has the file (I KNOW YOU DO! lol) feel free to send it to me. i need the base and deblur but ill settle for any of the paks temporarily lol


----------



## dadsterflip

dfib said:


> sent you pm with a link


Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip

Man once the flood gates open its gonna be sweet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid

46, land surveyor, married (21 years), 3 kids (one gone to a better place) girl 23, boy 14. You could consider me a high-tech *******, I guess. I live in the sticks and wouldn't have it any other way. Cannot deal with the city life, need my leg room. Used to race go karts but the wife made me quit when I broke my collar bone in body slam crash at about 60 mph. Love my guns and enjoy shooting regularly. Been flashing phones for many years now. Started with WinMo phones then the D1, then D2G now this beast.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Underwater Mike

rqballjh said:


> AC/DC still rocks, DVD came out a few months ago of their concert in Rio, those giant soccer stadiums, 200,000 people, sold out 3 nights in a row. Notice how small Brian Johnson is!!!!


I took my kids to see the Black Ice tour a few years ago. First time I'd seen the band since the 80s, and I could barely hear a change.


----------



## wera750

I'm 26 , married with a beautiful little boy. I'm a manufacturing technician and work 7 days a week damn near year round. But if I'm not working, I'm racing!


----------



## chefb

COME ON!!!!! do things!!!!


----------



## O2ShootTheJ

I ride too. Have a 06 636


----------



## rqballjh

Underwater Mike said:


> I took my kids to see the Black Ice tour a few years ago. First time I'd seen the band since the 80s, and I could barely hear a change.


Yeah, they're truly great, I put Angus Young up there with (or above) Hendrix, et al. 60 years old, shirt off by end of 3rd song sweating, runnin around stage and Rockin!!!


----------



## rqballjh

General q for u guru's, what's everyone use for reviewing what tasks are running and/or what's using your battery?


----------



## needshelp101

Bio time









I'm a 30 year old union carpenter, been doing it since I was 18. And enjoy every min of it. I take huge pride in building and doing things with my hands. No and not in the dirty way lol I'm a tinkerer. Oh, Wolfe I actually built Christopher walkens apt right here in nyc. And yes he is just as crazy in person a he is on Saturday night live lol.
Been dating the same girl for 10 years ( neither of us want to get married). Can you say awesome! Though she thinks I'm cheating on her with my phone. She actually calls the bionic my other gf. its funny when we go out she asks if my friends have meet the other woman. To which she grabs my phone lol though ever since I got her one too, she now has another bf (bionic) as well. I have brought her to the dark side ha ha.
Ever since I got my Eris and got my taste of rooting. I've never looked back. I've had every ROM for the eris, incredible, og droid,droid2. And now onto the bionic, I can honestly say out of all the flashing and rooms. This is my absolute favorite by far. Though I'm still trying to learn all the tricks of the trade. 
Huge metal fan, I mean huge! Five finger death punch, pantera, vod, etc. In September I went to the big 4 concert (metallica,megadeth, slayer,anthrax) . Best concert ever! Had VIP sees, the whole 9.


----------



## Insidian

O2ShootTheJ said:


> I ride too. Have a 06 636


Kawi?


----------



## moset

It's a war in T town. 1 and 2 tired up 6-6 after 3 quarters. Can you say defense?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JKoeringMN

For the riders in here, I've got a 1979 Yamaha XS1100 Special. She's a Female Dog, but when she behaves it's a wonderful thing.

Edit - It was supposed to say b*tch but it would appear it was auto corrected forum style


----------



## Insidian

needshelp101 said:


> In September I went to the big 4 concert (metallica,megadeth, slayer,anthrax) . Best concert ever! Had VIP sees, the whole 9.


Nice. I caught Megadeth on the Mayhem Festival tour in Aug. Love those guys live, even though Mustaine is a bit of a douche, lol.


----------



## Insidian

JKoeringMN said:


> For the riders in here, I've got a 1979 Yamaha XS1100 Special. She's a Female Dog, but when she behaves it's a wonderful thing.
> 
> Edit - It was supposed to say b*tch but it would appear it was auto corrected forum style


Nice ride sir.


----------



## chefb

ok back to business... ive been waiting for the goodness... is it coming tonight? the rom?


----------



## JKoeringMN

chefb said:


> ok back to business... ive been waiting for the goodness... is it coming tonight? the rom?


This thread is for everything else (not rom talk SIR).

And if course im just kidding.


----------



## hurleyint

Should be soon hopefully. Th3ory just tweeted for 3 testers. I'm getting so excited I might just need a tissue!


----------



## rqballjh

Anybody?:

General q for u guru's, what's everyone use for reviewing what tasks are running and/or what's using your battery?


----------



## jmhj

2005 V-Rod here. Absolutely a blast to ride. I have another granddaughter on the way. Be here in prolly 2 weeks. Nothing but girls. I have two daughters. I have two female dogs. An australian shepherd and a bull mastiff. Oh and the wife well she just happens to be my best friend. Man gettin' mushy after reading all this.


----------



## MistaWolfe

hurleyint said:


> Should be soon hopefully. Th3ory just tweeted for 3 testers. I'm getting so excited I might just need a tissue!


Joe Rogan, there's something you don't know about me. I smoke rocks!


----------



## ddemlong

JKoeringMN said:


> For the riders in here, I've got a 1979 Yamaha XS1100 Special. She's a Female Dog, but when she behaves it's a wonderful thing.
> 
> Edit - It was supposed to say b*tch but it would appear it was auto corrected forum style


2006 honda hornet 600. 









I also have a pet Macaw, his name is Butters


----------



## jmhj

Here is one of my little girls


----------



## hacku

Seems the other threads are being ignored/overlooked so I'm going to ask here too:



> Just wanted to clarify something before I move forward with this. I'm currently on 5.5.893 and I'm wanting to upgrade my base to 5.7.893.
> 
> If I understand correctly, these are the steps I need to follow:
> 
> - Flash back to stock via R3l3AS3DRoot
> - Root stock ROM
> - Apply ForeverRoot hack
> - Install Cheesecake
> - Upgrade straight to 5.7.893
> 
> Is this correct? I want to do this before DT & Dhacker release the new ROM's...


Thanks


----------



## dfib

hacku said:


> Seems the other threads are being ignored/overlooked so I'm going to ask here too:
> 
> Thanks


try this

http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/


----------



## hacku

dfib said:


> try this
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/


Thank you kindly sir!


----------



## jmhj

This was posted by Imsilver at... urrr... the other site. It is what I used and it worked flawlessly. I used it because of webtop not working.

"I was on Th3ory 2.1 and had previously completed the forever root and upgrade to 5.5.893 (system/radio/kernel). Therefore I couldn't do the simple instructions in the OP to get to 5.7.893.

What I did (successfully) was (and booting between each step):

1. Used the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root for the BIONIC method to go back to 5.5.886 with forever root.

2. Used a file provided by p3droid to get my system to 5.5.893. Note that this file must be flashed via CWR and not stock recovery.

3. Flashed step #2 in the outdated instructions.

4. Flashed step #3 in the outdated instructions.

5. Completed the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root for the BIONIC AGAIN to go back to the .886 system.

6. Flashed the full update to 5.7.893 in the OP.

At this point you should be on 5.7.893 system and radio/kernel. You can flash the webtop hack in the OP if you want. And you can flash any custom ROM that you want (although unless that ROM was bulit using 5.7.893 you will be on an older system, although with the 5.7.893 radio/kernel).

Hope this helps."


----------



## p3ddl3r

+1 did same worked flawlessly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku

jmhj said:


> This was posted by Imsilver at... urrr... the other site. It is what I used and it worked flawlessly. I used it because of webtop not working.
> 
> "I was on Th3ory 2.1 and had previously completed the forever root and upgrade to 5.5.893 (system/radio/kernel). Therefore I couldn't do the simple instructions in the OP to get to 5.7.893.
> 
> What I did (successfully) was (and booting between each step):
> 
> 1. Used the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root for the BIONIC method to go back to 5.5.886 with forever root.
> 
> 2. Used a file provided by p3droid to get my system to 5.5.893. Note that this file must be flashed via CWR and not stock recovery.
> 
> 3. Flashed step #2 in the outdated instructions.
> 
> 4. Flashed step #3 in the outdated instructions.
> 
> 5. Completed the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root for the BIONIC AGAIN to go back to the .886 system.
> 
> 6. Flashed the full update to 5.7.893 in the OP.
> 
> At this point you should be on 5.7.893 system and radio/kernel. You can flash the webtop hack in the OP if you want. And you can flash any custom ROM that you want (although unless that ROM was bulit using 5.7.893 you will be on an older system, although with the 5.7.893 radio/kernel).
> 
> Hope this helps."


Thanks, but I guess it doesn't really help since I don't have P3droid's file or the other instructions you reference...lol

Can I upgrade directly from stock to the 7.893 via Cheesecake after rooting and applying the ForeverRoot hack? That's what I was going to try and do.


----------



## jmhj

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1327537&page=30

Scroll down you will find it. Hope that gets you goin'. Good luck.


----------



## acronym

hacku said:


> Thanks, but I guess it doesn't really help since I don't have P3droid's file or the other instructions you reference...lol
> 
> Can I upgrade directly from stock to the 7.893 via Cheesecake after rooting and applying the ForeverRoot hack? That's what I was going to try and do.


I dont think so. I believe it has something to do with the system not matching the kernel and radio. I'll find the 5.5.893 system file and try to post it somewhere. I'll pm you.


----------



## hurleyint

hacku said:


> Seems the other threads are being ignored/overlooked so I'm going to ask here too:
> 
> Thanks


I tried the instructions on the link http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/ and kept getting some status 7 error. Many people have used the instructions in that op and it worked. just not for me, SO further in that thread I found this and it worked perfectly. A lot more involved but not on issue.








*WesternClimax* said:

"Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:

I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.

Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)

Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery

Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify"

Someone commented on duplicate zip names and replied: Followed this (with apparent duplicate file names and sizes) to the letter and unlike following other things to the letter this worked.

*WesternClimax* replied: "Some of the files share the same name. If you download them one at a time to avoid confusion, this process will work."

*I was one that got confused and messed up and had to start all over-Lol...*

*Someone asked*: "I forgot to ask. When you flash the first update file. Do you wipe cache, dalvik AND format system?"

*WesternClimax* replied: "No. I didn't wipe or format anything."

*Someone asked*: Lastly, for the Webtop. Do I need to re-flash back to 5.5.886 to do the full update zip 5.5.886->5.7.893 or can I just flash the weptop fix you linked above?

*WesternClimax*: "I think you may need to flash all the way back and do the full update again. (You do) This is a pain in the butt! Galaxy Nexus, oh your @$$ is lookin so fine."

*And last but not least: *

Boot back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock. Booted up. Now have full Webtop mode over the HDMI cord to my 47" LG TV. Freaking awesome! Thanks again to 0mie, dch, everyone! And also WesternClimax...

Just saying it was a pain in the ass but like I said earlier *if all else fails* give this route a try. It worked for me and others after many failed attempts going right in using what the op said. (Although the op worked for others-not sure why not for me)...

But I am up and running...


----------



## Insidian

ddemlong said:


> 2006 honda hornet 600.


Nice. Dont have any good pics of the HD, lost them all in a hard drive crash, but here's one of the GSX-R600.










She's had a bit of modding done to her, carbon fiber panels, PC3 USB, Yoshi full exhaust, and a few other things.


----------



## hurleyint

jmhj said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...1327537&page=30
> 
> Scroll down you will find it. Hope that gets you goin'. Good luck.


Really? XDA? Wash that word from your mouth with a bar of soap! Lol...


----------



## ryanp77

So...anyone else have a good dead hooker story to share while we wait?


----------



## hurleyint

ryanp77 said:


> So...anyone else have a good dead hooker story to share while we wait?


I'll save the story for another day but if you need a place to keep them... Lol...


----------



## rqballjh

hurleyint said:


> I tried the instructions on the link http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/ and kept getting some status 7 error. Many people have used the instructions in that op and it worked. just not for me, SO further in that thread I found this and it worked perfectly. A lot more involved but not on issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WesternClimax* said:
> 
> "Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify"
> 
> Someone commented on duplicate zip names and replied: Followed this (with apparent duplicate file names and sizes) to the letter and unlike following other things to the letter this worked.
> 
> *WesternClimax* replied: "Some of the files share the same name. If you download them one at a time to avoid confusion, this process will work."
> 
> *I was one that got confused and messed up and had to start all over-Lol...*
> 
> *Someone asked*: "I forgot to ask. When you flash the first update file. Do you wipe cache, dalvik AND format system?"
> 
> *WesternClimax* replied: "No. I didn't wipe or format anything."
> 
> *Someone asked*: Lastly, for the Webtop. Do I need to re-flash back to 5.5.886 to do the full update zip 5.5.886->5.7.893 or can I just flash the weptop fix you linked above?
> 
> *WesternClimax*: "I think you may need to flash all the way back and do the full update again. (You do) This is a pain in the butt! Galaxy Nexus, oh your @$$ is lookin so fine."
> 
> *And last but not least: *
> 
> Boot back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock. Booted up. Now have full Webtop mode over the HDMI cord to my 47" LG TV. Freaking awesome! Thanks again to 0mie, dch, everyone! And also WesternClimax...
> 
> Just saying it was a pain in the ass but like I said earlier *if all else fails* give this route a try. It worked for me and others after many failed attempts going right in using what the op said. (Although the op worked for others-not sure why not for me)...
> 
> But I am up and running...


So what's your baseband now?

Webtop work?

You're on 7.893?


----------



## hurleyint

rqballjh said:


> So what's your baseband now?
> 
> Webtop work?
> 
> You're on 7.893?


On 7.893 but remember when you go back to th3ory it will change it to 5.893 due to the fact that is what that rom is based off. You will however have 7.893 update in place. And then when theory drops the new rom it will change it back to 7.893.


----------



## 2defmouze

Question for you D3BLURR users.. Really want to go with the D3 pack but since we'd have to reflash base if we want to switch I want to get an idea if I'll miss anything that gets stripped out, blur-wise. I use Launcher Pro and don't use any Moto widgets so I wouldn't miss any of that. Any other things I should just be aware of that i might not be thinking about but may wind up missing if I go D3? As always, much thanks!









S3nt from my Th3oriz3d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ryanp77

I am starting to think that I have done the flashing too much. It seems that each time my phone developes new quirks. I am thinking that maybe a full wipe of everything might help remove residual programming and such left behind. This plausible? Just basically start from a blank slate on the SD cards both internally and externally and a fresh clean install of android?


----------



## hacku

hurleyint said:


> *Someone asked*: Lastly, for the Webtop. Do I need to re-flash back to 5.5.886 to do the full update zip 5.5.886->5.7.893 or can I just flash the weptop fix you linked above?
> 
> *WesternClimax*: "I think you may need to flash all the way back and do the full update again. (You do) This is a pain in the butt! Galaxy Nexus, oh your @$$ is lookin so fine."
> 
> *And last but not least: *
> 
> Boot back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock. Booted up. Now have full Webtop mode over the HDMI cord to my 47" LG TV. Freaking awesome! Thanks again to 0mie, dch, everyone! And also WesternClimax...
> 
> Just saying it was a pain in the ass but like I said earlier *if all else fails* give this route a try. It worked for me and others after many failed attempts going right in using what the op said. (Although the op worked for others-not sure why not for me)...
> 
> But I am up and running...


So once I've flashed all the files, it shows I'm in 7.893 but Webtop Version shows Unavailable. If I'm reading the instructions right, now I have to flash back to stock 5.886 (basically starting all over again) and then flash the file the guy has listed in the beginning in stock recovery that was getting the Error 7 in the first place, then last but not least flash the Webtop fix?

Is this correct?


----------



## 2defmouze

hacku said:


> So once I've flashed all the files, it shows I'm in 7.893 but Webtop Version shows Unavailable. If I'm reading the instructions right, now I have to flash back to stock 5.886 (basically starting all over again) and then flash the file the guy has listed in the beginning in stock recovery that was getting the Error 7 in the first place, then last but not least flash the Webtop fix?
> 
> Is this correct?


Yep exactly

S3nt from my Th3oriz3d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hurleyint

Sounds correct.

Go back to stock once step 5 is done.

Then Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Then Boot back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock.


----------



## hacku

Man was that a pain in my ass but I'm glad I finally finished and just in time to install the new ROM...









Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## droidth3ory

Nice getting some inside info on the people you BS with every day.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hurleyint

droidth3ory said:


> Nice getting some inside info on the people you BS with every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


True is true.. It was awesome and pretty amusing at times. Hopefully the chat goes on...


----------



## Ashgarden

hurleyint said:


> True is true.. It was awesome and pretty amusing at times. Hopefully the chat goes on...


Agree! Think the breaking up of the threads was a great idea!


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> Nice getting some inside info on the people you BS with every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes, it is.

DT - when brick and fastboot, etc., do you go thru all that BS like in post 177 and 180, to get to full correctly working 7.893, or do you have a shortcut? If shortcut, please share. I'm still on 5.893, with it's kernel/radio.


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> DT - when brick and fastboot, etc., do you go thru all that BS like in post 177 and 180, to get to full correctly working 7.893, or do you have a shortcut? If shortcut, please share. I'm still on 5.893, with it's kernel/radio.


When I soft brick... I use our R3L3AS3D MOTOROOTER Script. I have not bothered with the OTA of 5.7. It doesn't do dick other than the webtop. Plus... From my info, there will be a real update very soon.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account

So I have searched pretty hard and haven't made any progress. Has anyone come across a Metal Battery Cover for the Bionic anywhere online? (I.e. OG Droid and DroidX) Finding this would make me insanely happy if one exists.


----------



## TeeX

tough year to be a Colts fan


----------



## rqballjh

bjgregu said:


> So I have searched pretty hard and haven't made any progress. Has anyone come across a Metal Battery Cover for the Bionic anywhere online? (I.e. OG Droid and DroidX) Finding this would make me insanely happy if one exists.


No doubt, if you find one, let us all know please!!!


----------



## rqballjh

what does everyone use to monitor what's running and what's using battery?


----------



## droidth3ory

What's up??? Nobody has anything to say now that you have stuff to flash? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi

I just want to tell everyone. When you're out xmas shopping please be nice to the retail guys/girls especially if they are out of what you're looking for. We don't control inventory. Its the people above us. We are just register monkeys. We take your cash.


----------



## disabled account

ultrastigi said:


> I just want to tell everyone. When you're out xmas shopping please be nice to the retail guys/girls especially if they are out of what you're looking for. We don't control inventory. Its the people above us. We are just register monkeys. We take your cash.


As management in a big box retailer I can attest! so true.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook

At wilson creek winery with my wino wife and drunk ass friends. Its gonna be a weird day. Wine is gross to me. Maybe when im older ill like this crap but i figure i prolly wont.


----------



## azshorty2003

droidth3ory said:


> When I soft brick... I use our R3L3AS3D MOTOROOTER Script. I have not bothered with the OTA of 5.7. It doesn't do dick other than the webtop. Plus... From my info, there will be a real update very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How soon do you suppose? I had finally built up the cohonas to update to 7.893. But if is not worth it or the official update will be out soon, then I won't bother.

since using you're ROM my data drops have dropped plenty enough as it is, not to mention battery life improvement. Do you believe its worth the hassle?


----------



## dfib

bjgregu said:


> So I have searched pretty hard and haven't made any progress. Has anyone come across a Metal Battery Cover for the Bionic anywhere online? (I.e. OG Droid and DroidX) Finding this would make me insanely happy if one exists.


Here you go http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/437574-billet-droid-bionic-case.html


----------



## joelbionic

Cracked out on 2 pots of coffee and whole pack of smokes and been up since 5 this morning playing and flashing. (Hmmmmm) thanks DT and DH for screwing up my ability to take advantage of the extra hour of sleep. Lol.
GO BRONCOS!!!!

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## disabled account

dfib said:


> Here you go http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/437574-billet-droid-bionic-case.html


That is nice but I am actually just looking for a metal battery cover not a full on case. It doesn't appear that it exists yet. Not a fan of the stock plastic cover.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

That's just insane


bjgregu said:


> That is nice but I am actually just looking for a metal battery cover not a full on case. It doesn't appear that it exists yet. Not a fan of the stock plastic cover.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

Looks like you'll need to buy a razr


bjgregu said:


> That is nice but I am actually just looking for a metal battery cover not a full on case. It doesn't appear that it exists yet. Not a fan of the stock plastic cover.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhj

Yea. That's right and my wife thanks you too. I haven't had much to say to her either. Been flashing away hehs.

Seriously...thx DT.


----------



## disabled account

moosc said:


> Looks like you'll need to buy a razr
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No way! I love the build quality of motos but if moto/verizon continue locking bootloaders this bionic will be the last purchase they get from me. They've gotten insane with how many devices they're putting out. Ill go with the galaxy nexus before I go with a razr.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian

bjgregu said:


> No way! I love the build quality of motos but if moto/verizon continue locking bootloaders this bionic will be the last purchase they get from me. They've gotten insane with how many devices they're putting out. Ill go with the galaxy nexus before I go with a razr.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1. There's no way a crackflasher could ever have a phone without a removable battery. If I move anywhere from the Bionic, it will be to the GNex, not having a removable SD card isnt a big deal to me. But not having a removable battery? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## disabled account

Insidian said:


> +1. There's no way a crackflasher could ever have a phone without a removable battery. If I move anywhere from the Bionic, it will be to the GNex, not having a removable SD card isnt a big deal to me. But not having a removable battery? Ain't gonna happen.


Yea I don't see the purpose behind a nonremoveable battery unless you're actually going to put r&d into battery tech and make it worthwhile. better yet just make a better lte chipset that doesn't destroy our standard batteries lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhj

I'll pay the extra money to have both removable sd and battery. I don't need an iPhoney.


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> What's up??? Nobody has anything to say now that you have stuff to flash? Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


yeah, ha ha, the delirium tremens (DTs) have settled a bit at the moment.

Where/how would you prefer we make suggestions or requests for mods, etc.? Like: i like this this shifter mod in bionic box, but would like the wifi icon to be so and so, as an example.


----------



## Sleeper69

Is there a toggle to toggle 4g off?


----------



## rqballjh

Sleeper69 said:


> Is there a toggle to toggle 4g off?


I use LTE switch by Geoffrey buttercrumbs, in the market.


----------



## Sleeper69

rqballjh said:


> I use LTE switch by Geoffrey buttercrumbs, in the market.


Thank you


----------



## ThatBionicChick

How about them Packers?! Woot!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JKoeringMN

ThatBionicChick said:


> How about them Packers?! Woot!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


As a die hard Vikings fan, the Packers success disgusts me hahaha


----------



## disabled account

Go Cowboys!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic

GO BRONCOS!!!!!

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## rqballjh

k, 2 noob q's

I have a png on my laptop, how do i post it here?

I have a razr.apk from P3 thats wallpapers, I just install like any other app and it'll show in my available wallpapers?


----------



## ThatBionicChick

Well....that backfired nicely on me. Lol!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

ThatBionicChick said:


> Well....that backfired nicely on me. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What did?, pack won!!


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Packers won and so did the 49ers!!!! YA YA!


----------



## ultrastigi

GO BASKETBALL! ... oh wait ... i forgot there is no season. Well back to fashing to kill time till they end this lock out. On the bright side. If there is no season this year, it's another year Lebron doesnt get a ring. That makes me happy


----------



## hurleyint

I'm here.


----------



## Insidian

rqballjh said:


> k, 2 noob q's
> 
> I have a png on my laptop, how do i post it here?
> 
> I have a razr.apk from P3 thats wallpapers, I just install like any other app and it'll show in my available wallpapers?


Just attach the png, or upload it to photobucket and use the forum image tags. To attach, click more reply options in the quick reply window and you'll see the option to attach under the text window. As far as the razr.apk, if it is just a wallpaper gallery app you should be able to just install it like normal. Can you link me to that so I can check it out?


----------



## Asrmatt

ultrastigi said:


> GO BASKETBALL! ... oh wait ... i forgot there is no season. Well back to fashing to kill time till they end this lock out. On the bright side. If there is no season this year, it's another year Lebron doesnt get a ring. That makes me happy


+1000000

I hear that. I am from Akron, Ohio where he is from. Actually ran into him in a bar and he is as much of a douche as you would expect. I don't care that he went to Miami, just the way he did it. I just wish he would have taken his crazy mother with him too.


----------



## rqballjh

hurleyint said:


> I'm here.


I think insidian is gonna help me out, forgot you were enjoying some libations.

I can't see anywhere to atttach pngs when I'm replying to the thread.

Try this for the razr walls, let me if u get it and if they work please:

oops, lemme try again, thats not it

Try this:

http://db.tt/bdZbZuyF


----------



## acronym

rqballjh said:


> I think insidian is gonna help me out, forgot you were enjoying some libations.
> 
> I can't see anywhere to atttach pngs when I'm replying to the thread.
> 
> Try this for the razr walls, let me if u get it and if they work please:
> 
> oops, lemme try again, thats not it


Haha ok, what did I download then?


----------



## Insidian

rqballjh said:


> I think insidian is gonna help me out, forgot you were enjoying some libations.
> 
> I can't see anywhere to atttach pngs when I'm replying to the thread.
> 
> Try this for the razr walls, let me if u get it and if they work please:
> 
> oops, lemme try again, thats not it
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://db.tt/bdZbZuyF


The apk is fine, few decent wallpapers in there.


----------



## ultrastigi

Asrmatt said:


> +1000000
> 
> I hear that. I am from Akron, Ohio where he is from. Actually ran into him in a bar and he is as much of a douche as you would expect. I don't care that he went to Miami, just the way he did it. I just wish he would have taken his crazy mother with him too.


He seems like it. Just saying "taking my talents to south beach" was uncalled for. Holding an hr long thing just for it was stupid. The fact he couldn't give the owner of the Cavs a heads up was a slap in the face. I have no respect for him at all. Especially when the 3 of the clowns, well 2 and their cheerleader, came out and said they were not gonna win 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 rings. At least they got that right. Because of them I get to still use this picture as my background on my phone











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rqballjh

Insidian said:


> The apk is fine, few decent wallpapers in there.


That was DOH moment, More Reply Options, huh, whoda thunk it


----------



## rqballjh

acronym said:


> Haha ok, what did I download then?


Sorry, it was the right file, I was posting another file in another thread and got twisted up in my shorts, so to speak.


----------



## rqballjh

Might be a BFO (blinding flash of the obvious) but since install the ROM and blurry ic3, the forever root last 3 lines that give 4ever root in mount_ext3.sh aren't there anymore. Should I re-add them?


----------



## acronym

rqballjh said:


> Sorry, it was the right file, I was posting another file in another thread and got twisted up in my shorts, so to speak.


No worries







I got the papers, thanks.

I hate to admit this but I think my signal has really decreased since doing all the updates (not the rom, but the system, kernel and radio) I was absolutely flying on 5.5.886, often getting over 30mb down. Now I'm getting half that.


----------



## rqballjh

acronym said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the papers, thanks.
> 
> I hate to admit this but I think my signal has really decreased since doing all the updates (not the rom, but the system, kernel and radio) I was absolutely flying on 5.5.886, often getting over 30mb down. Now I'm getting half that.


Dunno man, I did the 5.5.893, and then all that crap went sideways to me, go to 6, go to 7, go back to 6, go to 886, go to 7, hold your mouth this way, flash this, now do 6 then 7 again, now released back to stock flash this.

My radio si working fine, i never really had a problem but ppl said they were so i did the move 5.5.893, royal pain, had issues, barely made it. Unless I have serious issues, im staying ut until an official one comes out, not an officially leaked thing does by scavenging Moto servers, lol.

Suppposedly, I say this toungue in cheek, supposedly there's a path at MDW and the one we don't speak of, that will actually revert even your radio to stock 886, like when you first got it, no 1st hand knowledge of it tho....


----------



## Sleeper69

For anbody interested you can have the bionic bass bootanimation sound clip and the graphics of the new paks. I am on ICS blurry 2.3 and installed the bionic bass bootanimation after pak installed , rebooted, then reinstalled the 2.3 pak and it keeps the sound clip from the bionic bass but replaces the graphics with what comes with the pak.


----------



## rqballjh

Sleeper69 said:


> For anbody interested you can have the bionic bass bootanimation sound clip and the graphics of the new paks. I am on ICS blurry 2.3 and installed the bionic bass bootanimation after pak installed , rebooted, then reinstalled the 2.3 pak and it keeps the sound clip from the bionic bass but replaces the graphics with what comes with the pak.


Excuse me, but exactly wtf r u talking about? Bass as in deep music, or as in fish?

Installed how? and which tpak?


----------



## Sleeper69

rqballjh said:


> Excuse me, but exactly wtf r u talking about? Bass as in deep music, or as in fish?
> 
> Installed how? and which tpak?


Here is the link http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1278630
The sound clip sounds like a transformer robot talking thing. It says Initate phase one, Power up the prescan.
1. install th3ory base reboot
2. pick your pak I am using ic3 blurry install per op reboot
3. flash the zip file from link above then reboot
4. reflash the pak .

You get to keep the sound of the http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1278630 file but you have th3orys boot graphics.


----------



## Sleeper69

Any thought's, Ive used uot kitchen numerous times to change battery and notification bar up to v2.3 I tried this morning on v2.3.1 and it says cant open the file.zip (bad)

Not sure what has changed anybody?


----------



## Blazin Blake

Sleeper69 said:


> Any thought's, Ive used uot kitchen numerous times to change battery and notification bar up to v2.3 I tried this morning on v2.3.1 and it says cant open the file.zip (bad)
> 
> Not sure what has changed anybody?


I just made a theme in uot. I can't figure out why these couple of applications texts are black


----------



## ultrastigi

b.blake said:


> I just made a theme in uot. I can't figure out why these couple of applications texts are black


That has to do with the xml in the rom. They are aware of it and are fixing it.


----------



## droidth3ory

ultrastigi said:


> That has to do with the xml in the rom. They are aware of it and are fixing it.


It was fixed... The Alt icons use the old framework. Old shit=bad










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> It was fixed... The Alt icons use the old framework. Old shit=bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What was fixed? the alt icons?

edit - o, you meant the issue was fixed and the alt icons STILL use the old framework. That what you meant?


----------



## moosc

Will there b a update to alt icons? Those are my favs


droidth3ory said:


> It was fixed... The Alt icons use the old framework. Old shit=bad
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

Its better to be nice to truckers With out truckers America stops


ultrastigi said:


> I just want to tell everyone. When you're out xmas shopping please be nice to the retail guys/girls especially if they are out of what you're looking for. We don't control inventory. Its the people above us. We are just register monkeys. We take your cash.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

moosc said:


> Will there b a update to alt icons? Those are my favs
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


^^^^ +1 mine too, especially if we can have the solid blue circle battery,,,,,, or 2, one with the current battery and one with the solid blue circle.


----------



## ultrastigi

moosc said:


> Its better to be nice to truckers With out truckers America stops
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That too but they don't deal with the customers first hand like we do. The customers yell at us for selling out of the hot new item their kids are begging for.

We tell people what's the hot item and that they can pre order it and they don't they assume they can get it then come and flip out because no one told them it would sell out.


----------



## moosc

No we deal with tight schedules distribution centers that rape us and make u leave if your more then 15min late. Cops that harass us and those dam customers running to the store and cut us off don't use turn signals cross 3 lanes to hit exit ramps. And holiday seasons are worse.


ultrastigi said:


> That too but they don't deal with the customers first hand like we do. The customers yell at us for selling out of the hot new item their kids are begging for.
> 
> We tell people what's the hot item and that they can pre order it and they don't they assume they can get it then come and flip out because no one told them it would sell out.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dfib

Try pissing a lineman off and see how that works out. Like having lights?


----------



## ultrastigi

Let's all agree on this

If you're a consumer for the holidays please be nice to everyone who makes it possible for you to buy your stuff. If you're not we will make sure to ruin your childs holiday.


----------



## BBEvolution

I've asked everywhere, can someone please post a screenshot of the mount_ext3.,sh file with the 3 added lines, I feel like if I was asking about black on black text 20 people would have responded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Ashgarden

BBEvolution said:


> Here I corrected this for you. There is no 4 in last line per P3.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Edit: source, just in case anyone else is OCD and needs to know!
http://www.mydroidwo...html#post106851

And if you just feel the need to understand!
http://www.mydroidwo...html#post107061


----------



## G8orDroid

BBEvolution said:


> I've asked everywhere, can someone please post a screenshot of the mount_ext3.,sh file with the 3 added lines, I feel like if I was asking about black on black text 20 people would have responded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


I don't believe that you really need to worry about those lines if you are running a Th3ory (or any non-stock) ROM. That's just for stock when taking an OTA or leaked OTA as the case may be.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Did anyone ever try the penny trick to remove the verizon logo at the bottom? If so did it actually work and how much pressure did you put on it.


----------



## TeeX

CrazyGuyCD said:


> Did anyone ever try the penny trick to remove the verizon logo at the bottom? If so did it actually work and how much pressure did you put on it.


yes, worked perfectly. scratched like a scratch-off lottery ticket. Don't be afraid to put a little pressure on it. No scratches, pure smooth surface after


----------



## Insidian

Ok, someone wanted me to post about using safestrap, so here's what steps I used.

1.If you are on Shift3r as your main, make sure you disable the always boot into recovery option from the powerboost menu.
2.Download the safestrap app: http://rootzwiki.com...strap-recovery/
3.Once you install the app, run it, make sure it has root, and click "install recovery"
4. Make sure youu have the rom you want to flash uploaded, can be internal or external. This uses CWR 5.0.2.7, you'll have the option to install from either.
5. Reboot, dont boot into recovery, just a plain reboot.
6. Once you see the safestrap boot screen, press menu to get into the actual recovery menu.
7. Should look familiar here, just green instead of blue. Scroll down to safe boot menu and select it.
8. Select the first option, "Toggle Safe System". Dont do the Quick toggle, it wont backup anything.
9. Recovery should be backing up your original rom files now. When it's done, it will now say Currently: Enabled at the top.
10. From here, it's just like normal, go ahead and format/wipe as you would when normally installing a rom. This will NOT affect your original rom, so dont worry about that. I would say be careful though, this version of CWR may wipe your sd card if you do the factory data reset option, so I decided to wipe data and cache manually from the mounts and storage section. I've not tested if it will format your ext or not, and I dont plan too, lol, too much stuff to lose on there.
11. Once thats done, flash away. When you reboot, dont do anything when the safeboot screen comes up, it will boot into your safemode partition on it's own, and voila, you have a second rom running.
12. When you want to return to your original rom, reboot back into safestrap, scroll down to safe boot and toggle it off. Once again, do NOT use the quick toggle. It will then make a backup of your safe partition and restore your original.
13. It should now say safe disabled at the top, reboot and let it go on it's own, your original rom will now boot.

Thats pretty much it. You can toggle back and forth til your hearts content. Just remember that some things are shared between the mode, like your internal and ext sd cards, so if you wipe one of those in one mode, it will be wiped in the other. Hopefully I didnt forget anything important, if you screw something up no one is responsible for it but yourself. (Sorry, had to throw a disclaimer in there). If you run into a bootloop, just pull the battery, you'll boot back into safestrap and you can try again.


----------



## moosc

Here u go.









BBEvolution said:


> I've asked everywhere, can someone please post a screenshot of the mount_ext3.,sh file with the 3 added lines, I feel like if I was asking about black on black text 20 people would have responded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashgarden

Hey DH, quick question (I hope!). I noticed the colors of blurgallery are a little off. The portrait background is kinda grayish and the landscape is a bluish color. Also, the button press color is bright green. I'm looking for the .png's for these, but having no luck finding them! Can you shed some insight into where I could look?


----------



## dhacker29

b.blake said:


> I just made a theme in uot. I can't figure out why these couple of applications texts are black


Those issues are caused by the apps themselves trying to override the framework default settings. Nothing we can do on that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## dhacker29

moosc said:


> Will there b a update to alt icons? Those are my favs
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## dhacker29

Ashgarden said:


> Hey DH, quick question (I hope!). I noticed the colors of blurgallery are a little off. The portrait background is kinda grayish and the landscape is a bluish color. Also, the button press color is bright green. I'm looking for the .png's for these, but having no luck finding them! Can you shed some insight into where I could look?


Some are in blur-res moto-res and gallery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## Ashgarden

dhacker29 said:


> Some are in blur-res moto-res and gallery
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


Yup, checked all of those already. I'll keep looking though! Thanks!!


----------



## dhacker29

Ok so everyone has been doing the bio thing and "showing the android love" lol So here goes. I'm 40..um I mean 29......single for the last 10 years (how do you think I have time to do this all night anway?) no kids. I am a veterinarian with the US Dept of Agriculture. I've been hooked on technology since the commadore 16 and my first Mac in 94 and ever looked back. Hmm Android is my hobby pretty much. I work 2:30 till 11 so that is why I am usually up doing this all hours of the night. Anyting else hit me up.


----------



## real0325

Can someone please explain this .http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.pihp?t=1262749 this is the stock radio and yes it works i flashed it and it works.im in the newest kernel with stock radio.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

dhacker29 said:


> Ok so everyone has been doing the bio thing and "showing the android love" lol So here goes. I'm 40..um I mean 29......single for the last 10 years (how do you think I have time to do this all night anway?) no kids. I am a veterinarian with the US Dept of Agriculture. I've been hooked on technology since the commadore 16 and my first Mac in 94 and ever looked back. Hmm Android is my hobby pretty much. I work 2:30 till 11 so that is why I am usually up doing this all hours of the night. Anyting else hit me up.


Finally!

Sent from my bad-ass Bionic via Tapatalk.


----------



## Ashgarden

dhacker29 said:


> Some are in blur-res moto-res and gallery
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


DH, thanks again! They were located in blur-res! I have another question for you though. When I change the button press apk's it it looks like it stretches them across the buttons. Very distorted looking. The same thing happened when I tried to change the text message "Bubbles". Any thoughts on what I can do to avoid it?

Also, would you like any of the stuff I'm doing? Might save you some time...!


----------



## Blazin Blake

dhacker29 said:


> Those issues are caused by the apps themselves trying to override the framework default settings. Nothing we can do on that
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


I kinda like it without those damn Apps...or maybe I should just change the background to white? Hmm decisions...;-)


----------



## jphillips.hd88

Bio...hmmm
Just turned 40...married 18 years..two kids....about ready to retire from army reserves...veteran of two tours , one in desert storm and the last is OIF...the last stint was two years on the trail as a drill instructor at Ft Knox and Ft Sill. When I hang my hat at home here in NorCal, I am a roadway construction inspector for DOT..my main hobby is ATV riding with the family...we go to various dunes about 4 or 5 trips a year....when not riding the quads, the hot wife(hotter now that i just bought her some fresh boobs!) and i get away on my 04 fatboy....Im an old metal head, favorite band = iron maiden....love the ink, both of us are half sleaved....and now a th3ory flashaholic....


----------



## z28nck33

jphillips.hd88 said:


> Bio...hmmm
> Just turned 40...married 18 years..two kids....about ready to retire from army reserves...veteran of two tours , one in desert storm and the last is OIF...the last stint was two years on the trail as a drill instructor at Ft Knox and Ft Sill. When I hang my hat at home here in NorCal, I am a roadway construction inspector for DOT..my main hobby is ATV riding with the family...we go to various dunes about 4 or 5 trips a year....when not riding the quads, the hot wife*(hotter now that i just bought her some fresh boobs*!) and i get away on my 04 fatboy....Im an old metal head, favorite band = iron maiden....love the ink, both of us are half sleaved....and now a th3ory flashaholic....


LMFAO, you sir are a lucky man


----------



## O2ShootTheJ

Insidian said:


> Kawi?


yessir


----------



## dhacker29

ThatBionicChick said:


> Finally!
> 
> Sent from my bad-ass Bionic via Tapatalk.


Haha I been busy haven't you noticed









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## dhacker29

Ashgarden said:


> DH, thanks again! They were located in blur-res! I have another question for you though. When I change the button press apk's it it looks like it stretches them across the buttons. Very distorted looking. The same thing happened when I tried to change the text message "Bubbles". Any thoughts on what I can do to avoid it?
> 
> Also, would you like any of the stuff I'm doing? Might save you some time...!


Are you editing the .9.pngs after the apk has been decompiled in apktool? If not you mess up the 1 pixel border that it uses to guide the stretching. They have to be decompiled edited then recompiled. There is also an app called xultimate-d9pc.exe that does this

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## bigmook

Forty two ...o man...former marine. Desert storm vet. I am a Mattress factory manager. I enjoy playing games,video and otherwise. Married with two kids and enjoy flashing in my spare time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dhacker29

Well I'm sad to inform you that between AA and flashaholics meetings I will no longer have time to develop ROMs : D

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## Ashgarden

dhacker29 said:


> Are you editing the .9.pngs after the apk has been decompiled in apktool? If not you mess up the 1 pixel border that it uses to guide the stretching. They have to be decompiled edited then recompiled. There is also an app called xultimate-d9pc.exe that does this
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


I was! I just figured that out right before I saw you replied. Didn't know about the xultimate though... Will check that out!


----------



## joelbionic

Ok so I have looked thru threads regarding the radio update. I am unable to locate an update for dummies on the radio. My data connection has been real bad. Falling into 3g constantly and then no data. Having to toggle data constantly. Any suggestions! Or help?

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## Insidian

O2ShootTheJ said:


> yessir


Nice man, love the all black.


----------



## Ashgarden

dhacker29 said:


> Are you editing the .9.pngs after the apk has been decompiled in apktool? If not you mess up the 1 pixel border that it uses to guide the stretching. They have to be decompiled edited then recompiled. There is also an app called xultimate-d9pc.exe that does this
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


DH, just wanted to thank you again! The buttons look correct now!


----------



## ultrastigi

joelbionic said:


> Ok so I have looked thru threads regarding the radio update. I am unable to locate an update for dummies on the radio. My data connection has been real bad. Falling into 3g constantly and then no data. Having to toggle data constantly. Any suggestions! Or help?
> 
> Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r




Since the bionic has a locked bootloader you can not just update your radio. You need to do updates that moto puts out. Hence the cheesecake stuff. Those are updates that people are finding on moto servers. You are able to push those to your phone if you want but you need to be stock and you might loose root and you might not be able to update your phone again.

I know everyone hates XDA now a days (im not too fond of them either) but there is a thread there called cheesecake. Thats where they talk about the updates and such. All questions and answers will most likely be found there.


----------



## joelbionic

ultrastigi said:


> Since the bionic has a locked bootloader you can not just update your radio. You need to do updates that moto puts out. Hence the cheesecake stuff. Those are updates that people are finding on moto servers. You are able to push those to your phone if you want but you need to be stock and you might loose root and you might not be able to update your phone again.
> 
> I know everyone hates XDA now a days (im not too fond of them either) but there is a thread there called cheesecake. Thats where they talk about the updates and such. All questions and answers will most likely be found there.


Ok. I'll just leave it alone then. I kept hearing about cheesecake but I never looked up. Thanks tho

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## hunterwrot

joelbionic said:


> Ok. I'll just leave it alone then. I kept hearing about cheesecake but I never looked up. Thanks tho
> 
> Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r



Dont give up so early. You can do it very easily. I used cheesecake at first to get to the first update but then i found an easier way. Hold on ill look up a link for you.

Here you go sir. Read the first post and do it. If the first method doesnt work then use the steps no longer needed and flash 1 2 3 in stock recovery.


----------



## joelbionic

hunterwrot said:


> Dont give up so early. You can do it very easily. I used cheesecake at first to get to the first update but then i found an easier way. Hold on ill look up a link for you.
> 
> Here you go sir. Read the first post and do it. If the first method doesnt work then use the steps no longer needed and flash 1 2 3 in stock recovery.


 5.7.893 is the updated version right?

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## real0325

ultrastigi said:


> Since the bionic has a locked bootloader you can not just update your radio. You need to do updates that moto puts out. Hence the cheesecake stuff. Those are updates that people are finding on moto servers. You are able to push those to your phone if you want but you need to be stock and you might loose root and you might not be able to update your phone again.
> 
> I know everyone hates XDA now a days (im not too fond of them either) but there is a thread there called cheesecake. Thats where they talk about the updates and such. All questions and answers will most likely be found there.


you can just update/rollback your radio i know because i did it. i do not advise doing so but i know the link i posted has to be a radio file released by motorola flashed via cwm.


----------



## rqballjh

dhacker29 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


DH - while you're updating the alt status icons would you mind making 2,one with batt you have presently and one that has the solid blue circle batt with % in the middle, please PLEASE????? I think it turns red at 10%, some turn yellow at 30, but at least blue down to 10% and red at 10 would be awesome. My whole home screen and icons are blue, but damn those alt "frootloop" icons are badass!!!!


----------



## rqballjh

b.blake said:


> I kinda like it without those damn Apps...or maybe I should just change the background to white? Hmm decisions...;-)


Love that wall, got one in blue?


----------



## dhacker29

Ashgarden said:


> DH, just wanted to thank you again! The buttons look correct now!


Cool which ones did you change

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## Blazin Blake

rqballjh said:


> Love that wall, got one in blue?


Sorry man just the red...


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

ThatBionicChick said:


> Finally!
> 
> Sent from my bad-ass Bionic via Tapatalk.


Crush on someone maybe


----------



## ThatBionicChick

Attempting to pass the time until D3 is released...not going very well. Knock knock...


----------



## thatguy188

Jon interview this morning and my 3 year wedding anniversary is today. Gotta get some flowers on the way home lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBionicChick

thatguy188 said:


> Jon interview this morning and my 3 year wedding anniversary is today. Gotta get some flowers on the way home lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm hoping you meant joB interview because that would be pretty weird that a jon would need to be interviewed...especially on his anniversary. J/K...Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cstrife999

Okay since I don't want to take up any space or make a new thread I have one simple question overall... If I go ahead and force the OTA is there any way to restore via a method like rsd or a one click or something? Basically once I force the OTA if I mess up can I restore system?


----------



## Ashgarden

dhacker29 said:


> Cool which ones did you change Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


They were btn_dashboard_pressed.9.png and hs_selected.9.png located in system\framework\blur-res\res\drawable-port.

I also changed the portrait background for the gallery, not sure which one did it though... Either card_wall.png or card_wall_splash.9.png located in system\framework\blur-res\res\drawable-port-hdpi.


----------



## Ashgarden

rqballjh said:


> DH - while you're updating the alt status icons would you mind making 2,one with batt you have presently and one that has the solid blue circle batt with % in the middle, please PLEASE????? I think it turns red at 10%, some turn yellow at 30, but at least blue down to 10% and red at 10 would be awesome. My whole home screen and icons are blue, but damn those alt "frootloop" icons are badass!!!!


Is this what you are looking for?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8872-rom-sh-i-f-t-3-r-231-tpax-11-08-2011/page__view__findpost__p__218211


----------



## Calla969

I wanted to add the new RAZR ringtones to my system to check them out. I copied all of them into the system/media/audio/ringtones folder and selected to overwrite duplicates. Now, all of the duplicates show up twice in the menu when I go to select a new ringtone from the settings menu. When I go into the folder, I only see them listed once. I rebooted and cleared dalvik and cache, but I still see them listed twice in the settings menu. Does anyone know how to resolve this?


----------



## nelsont509

Calla969 said:


> I wanted to add the new RAZR ringtones to my system to check them out. I copied all of them into the system/media/audio/ringtones folder and selected to overwrite duplicates. Now, all of the duplicates show up twice in the menu when I go to select a new ringtone from the settings menu. When I go into the folder, I only see them listed once. I rebooted and cleared dalvik and cache, but I still see them listed twice in the settings menu. Does anyone know how to resolve this?


Before Root Explorer, I made new folders on the SD-ext renamed them: "ringtones" "notifications" and such...Never had an issue like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## rqballjh

Ashgarden said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__218211


Similar, a little darker blue, but that style, but want it with the other icons being the frootloops, just love those different colors.


----------



## rqballjh

Has anyone seen aany further discussion on the cell standby always being the top batt user? no matter what I do, it's always #1, I was on 2.0, went back to stock and ran that a while, it was at the bottom of the usage just above phone ilde. Flashed shifter now it's back at the top.

i checked with some guys runing theen clipse rom and theirs is at the bottom.

I really don't no if this is an issue, but it does seem quite strange.....

btw - posted in bugs as well


----------



## SirNacht

A little late, but been busy theming (will have them out soon hopefully).

Pushing 30, single but not really (never really single). I work on computers, not because I love it, but because I can. Been in sales, construction, retail, purchasing, auto mechanic, pretty much anything that can be done with hands, I do it it better.

Tool, yes, of coarse one of the greatest bands ever. Though I really enjoy me some classic rock, Zepp, Who, Halen, Purple, Cream, you know and so on. I do the video game scene, but more FF and Assassins Creed feeling games. I snowboard, and till recently drove a '95 Chevy Z28 6-speed convertible doing an 11.2 1/4 mile.

Don't have any venereal diseases to speak of, but you can always hope and pray...


----------



## jmhj

SirTanNacht said:


> Don't have any venereal diseases to speak of, but you can always hope and pray...


Ok. Payin' for ya then.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dhacker29

ThatBionicChick said:


> I'm hoping you meant joB interview because that would be pretty weird that a jon would need to be interviewed...especially on his anniversary. J/K...Happy Anniversary!


That made me LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## mitchdogg

I wonder if T-Mobile realized that when you sing 4G wonderland, it actually sounds like your signing about something REALLY different lol.


----------



## droidth3ory

mitchdogg said:


> I wonder if T-Mobile realized that when you sing 4G wonderland, it actually sounds like your signing about something REALLY different lol.


LMAO ... I thought the same thing. I hear "Walking in a orgy wonderland" coming from the TV. I thought the kids were on the WRONG channel.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX

just heard that Heavy D died


----------



## Calla969

I really like this "everything else" thread. Everyone seems so......... human.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi

TeeX said:


> just heard that Heavy D died


Dude me too. It was a shock. He was always a legend in my eyes. One of the most under appreciated people in music.


----------



## joelbionic

I guess...... 30 married 3 kids with me, one away. A past im proud I made it out of and a future I work for everyday. TV and movie buff. Now a crack flash addict. Love my bud light. Trying to get on an oil rig now, big boom in ND right now, trying to get out of this crap state Texas. From CO, go Broncos!!!!

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## eckdawg5

lsdozer said:


> my current problem is my food order getting messed up anytime I order food, no matter if its fast food, or sitting down at a restaurant! Its actually amazing to me.


what's worse is I'm the one who feels bad when they screw my order up. the fact that I explicitly say no onions seems to confuse everyone up...good luck with the "easy ice" attribute...


----------



## eckdawg5

ultrastigi said:


> Dude me too. It was a shock. He was always a legend in my eyes. One of the most under appreciated people in music.


 what? damn...first Bob Forsch, then Frazier, now Heavy D? Why can't Steve Jobs pass...oh wait...


----------



## eckdawg5

God with my 2 posts I come off as a dick, cynic, or someone having a bad day...but today was a good day


----------



## dfib

Since this is the everything else thread, anybody find a transparent 3.3.1 market or can tell me how to mod the original. I have the 3.1.5 and love it but can't seem to find an updated version or any info on how to mod one.


----------



## joelbionic

eckdawg5 said:


> what's worse is I'm the one who feels bad when they screw my order up. the fact that I explicitly say no onions seems to confuse everyone up...good luck with the "easy ice" attribute...


Same problem. No onions =onions. I've thought about trying to ask for extra onions, but if they listen, im going hungry. Lol

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## ultrastigi

eckdawg5 said:


> God with my 2 posts I come off as a dick, cynic, or someone having a bad day...but today was a good day


Guess you didn't have to use your AK? Also did you get a beep from kim?


----------



## real0325

When did this happen


----------



## ultrastigi

real0325 said:


> When did this happen


Nov 5th at 9:43?


----------



## eckdawg5

mitchdogg said:


> I wonder if T-Mobile realized that when you sing 4G wonderland, it actually sounds like your signing about something REALLY different lol.


 lol i wasn't the only one...just thought i was getting more perverse and that was what i wanted to hear lol


----------



## jay-droid65

TeeX said:


> just heard that Heavy D died


Didn't know that till I saw your post. Not a rap fan myself, but admit he was very talented. Got to meet him around 1990, in National Record Mart, Downtown Pittsburgh. He was just browsing around W/the Boyz. Was a personable guy, not an A**-munch like he couldv'e been. It's sad to see him pass @ such a young age.


----------



## ultrastigi

jay-droid65 said:


> Didn't know that till I saw your post. Not a rap fan myself, but admit he was very talented. Got to meet him around 1990, in National Record Mart, Downtown Pittsburgh. He was just browsing around W/the Boyz. Was a personable guy, not an A**-munch like he couldv'e been. It's sad to see him pass @ such a young age.


I heard that from people that met him. He was down to earth. Didn't seem like a "celebrity".


----------



## mitchdogg

eckdawg5 said:


> lol i wasn't the only one...just thought i was getting more perverse and that was what i wanted to hear lol


 Nope it definitely sounds like orgy wonderland. Good advertising I guess, for a second i thought it might be true, was going to look into switching carriers lol.


----------



## thatguy188

ThatBionicChick said:


> I'm hoping you meant joB interview because that would be pretty weird that a jon would need to be interviewed...especially on his anniversary. J/K...Happy Anniversary!


LOL, you got me. Yes, I meant joB


----------



## tron101

I have a bug to report: there's a constant nagging to my left saying "would you put that damn phone down!" dont know if this is a isolated issue or even if this is the right thread?


----------



## joelbionic

tron101 said:


> I have a bug to report: there's a constant nagging to my left saying "would you put that damn phone down!" dont know if this is a isolated issue or even if this is the right thread?


Lmao. Not isolated at all

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## dadsterflip

so I see that he has purity section about to open. Is that asop rom? Im loving d3blurred. 
I remember seeing it on xda tb forums. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip

Double post..

But have your heard of the word?


----------



## dadsterflip

eckdawg5 said:


> lol i wasn't the only one...just thought i was getting more perverse and that was what i wanted to hear lol


Lol yep I love fourgy wonderland.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazin Blake

http://db.tt/0O7w5ryY

I like this ringtone...

Droid kills iphone


----------



## ThatBionicChick

b.blake said:


> http://db.tt/0O7w5ryY
> 
> I like this ringtone...
> 
> Droid kills iphone


That is GREAT!







I shared it with my iPhone friends. I'm sure they'll enjoy it. Thanks!


----------



## rqballjh

ThatBionicChick said:


> That is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shared it with my iPhone friends. I'm sure they'll enjoy it. Thanks!


LOL, too funny.

Still on shift3r ic3blur, how's everyone think the purity compares to shift3r?

What do you lose by not having blur? I mean i'm presently running LauncherPro and just not real sure what's blur and what isn't.....

And I use handcent sms, not stock


----------



## ultrastigi

rqballjh said:


> LOL, too funny.
> 
> Still on shift3r ic3blur, how's everyone think the purity compares to shift3r?
> 
> What do you lose by not having blur? I mean i'm presently running LauncherPro and just not real sure what's blur and what isn't.....
> 
> And I use handcent sms, not stock


You lose blur so it frees up a lot of memory so the phone is quicker to respond. Blur just had a lot of things I never used so I had no reason for it. Only think I liked was the quick contacts pulldown. But there are apps for that.


----------



## rqballjh

ultrastigi said:


> You lose blur so it frees up a lot of memory so the phone is quicker to respond. Blur just had a lot of things I never used so I had no reason for it. Only think I liked was the quick contacts pulldown. But there are apps for that.


Other than that, what are differences between blur UI and aosp?


----------



## Blazin Blake

ThatBionicChick said:


> That is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shared it with my iPhone friends. I'm sure they'll enjoy it. Thanks!


I glad u like it... I found it on zedge ringtones...


----------



## tron101

b.blake said:


> http://db.tt/0O7w5ryY
> 
> I like this ringtone...
> 
> Droid kills iphone


im stealing this one , thx!


----------



## ThatBionicChick

b.blake said:


> I glad u like it... I found it on zedge ringtones...


I sent it to several of my iphone coworkers and told them to suck it. Im an a$$hole. Lolol. I crack myself up.


----------



## 2defmouze

tron101 said:


> I have a bug to report: there's a constant nagging to my left saying "would you put that damn phone down!" dont know if this is a isolated issue or even if this is the right thread?


Th3ory really needs to work out a fix for that..

lmao


----------



## 2defmouze

Just did my first D'OH moment of flashing... forgot to delete all unthrottled folders before going back to purity... caught myself right after I hit wipe data/factory reset in CWM. LOL. Debated the best way to proceed and decided to just restore my nandroid from earlier today so I'll have root explorer and everything ready... freaking knew I was too tired to flash... idiot


----------



## marleyinoc

2defmouze said:


> Just did my first D'OH moment of flashing... forgot to delete all unthrottled folders before going back to purity... ... idiot


I think for purity it doesnt matter. Something about init... but a nandroid is nice.


----------



## 2defmouze

marleyinoc said:


> I think for purity it doesnt matter. Something about init... but a nandroid is nice.


Think it does, I know its ut.sh not bionic.sh that we use in Terminal Emulator, but the directory it creates is still unthrottle. No biggie, my own dumb fault and I got through it







My first OOPS moment in 2 months of flashing ROMs and OTA leaks, etc.... I'm sure there will be more to come


----------



## 2defmouze

I love how the Shift3r experiment was born from DT and DH wanting to create one base so reblurred and deblurred alike could receive the same amount of love.... and now its back to a reblurred and a deblurred base but with different names









I know that was only part of it, a lot was about using Tpaks to avoid all the wiping and stuff... still I think its funny


----------



## droidth3ory

2defmouze said:


> I love how the Shift3r experiment was born from DT and DH wanting to create one base so reblurred and deblurred alike could receive the same amount of love.... and now its back to a reblurred and a deblurred base but with different names
> 
> I know that was only part of it, a lot was about using Tpaks to avoid all the wiping and stuff... still I think its funny


I couldn't achieve what I wanted.







TPaX where to provide small non evasive updates. Not only to provide one base.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

droidth3ory said:


> I couldn't achieve what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPaX where to provide small non evasive updates. Not only to provide one base.


Lol at least you guys are always updating and trying new things... and hey the results are still gorgeous


----------



## rqballjh

DT - i only ask this because I saw you say other roms are not a competition and you welcome them. I'm thinking about trying eclipse or purity, not sure which yet.

I know you said a while back that the alt status icons, frootloops (yes, i'm really hung up on them), would work on any deodexed 5.5.893, so it should work on Eclipse, correct?

Also, will that razr camera zip work there as well?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> DT - i only ask this because I saw you say other roms are not a competition and you welcome them. I'm thinking about trying eclipse or purity, not sure which yet.
> 
> I know you said a while back that the alt status icons, frootloops (yes, i'm really hung up on them), would work on any deodexed 5.5.893, so it should work on Eclipse, correct?
> 
> Also, will that razr camera zip work there as well?


I never said it would "work" on the deodexed rom. It would replace the framework and systemUI either creating a hybrid bastard child or a boot loop.

I'm sure sure about Eclipse, but I would assume Nitro has custom framework and systemUI. Flash any of our MODS would nuke all of it.

We have built 2 ROMs and 8 TPaX in the last 2 days. The MODS will be updated. We can port MODS over until the frameworks are complete, otherwise we are working on these 2 times.

The Base and TPaX are the first priority, the MODS are a far second.



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian

The razr cam worked on Liberty, know someone that tried it. Just backup before you flash. I may try it on Eclipse myself here shortly just to test.


----------



## 2defmouze

Anybody else a frequent torrent junkie? I use uTorrent for my downloads and finally just now was able to get the android app working, had problems with it before... so sick to be able to control it all from my phone, and launch new torrent downloads while away if I see something I like. I'm so giddy with PURITY and now other new stuff. I loves my bionic









lol this is the off-topic thread right?


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> I never said it would "work" on the deodexed rom. It would replace the framework and systemUI either creating a hybrid bastard child or a boot loop.
> 
> I'm sure sure about Eclipse, but I would assume Nitro has custom framework and systemUI. Flash any of our MODS would nuke all of it.
> 
> We have built 2 ROMs and 8 TPaX in the last 2 days. The MODS will be updated. We can port MODS over until the frameworks are complete, otherwise we are working on these 2 times.
> 
> The Base and TPaX are the first priority, the MODS are a far second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Understood thanks!!

What does this mean? "We can port MODS over until the frameworks are complete", how does that happen?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> Understood thanks!!
> 
> What does this mean? "We can port MODS over until the frameworks are complete", how does that happen?


Our MODs are based off the latest Framework... If we port them over before the framework is finished, we end up doing them more than once. That = no fun.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> Our MODs are based off the latest Framework... If we port them over before the framework is finished, we end up doing them more than once. That = no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ahh u meant can't port them over until frames are finished, but they're finished now for the most part, hopefully.....

Right, gotcha, prolly trying purity once I can enjoy with some frootloops, dunno y but those really do it for me.

since I use LauncherPro and handcent, i dont see any real reason to use ic3 or zoom, prolly just try base UI. Theoretically it should be the cleanest of them all (slimest)


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> Ahh u meant can't port them over until frames are finished, but they're finished now for the most part, hopefully.....
> 
> Right, gotcha, prolly trying purity once I can enjoy with some frootloops, dunno y but those really do it for me.
> 
> since I use LauncherPro and handcent, i dont see any real reason to use ic3 or zoom, prolly just try base UI. Theoretically it should be the cleanest of them all (slimest)


All are equal with regards to weight... The Themed UI will typically be lighter because the optimization and pngs. If you flash the Bas3 to Purity... Remember there is a 2.4 update Pak.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> All are equal with regards to weight... The Themed UI will typically be lighter because the optimization and pngs. If you flash the Bas3 to Purity... Remember there is a 2.4 update Pak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah, got that, then i'd use IC3, but really doesn't matter since I use LPP and handcent, the rest is gravy and app specific.

Damn man, callin me out the eclipse thread, nice, lol

Port my frootloops over to Purity Ic3 2.4 instead of trolling and it's all good!!!! jk (bout the trollin, not about the frootloops, lol)

Really is freakin amazing what you guys are doing/have done!!


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> Yeah, got that, then i'd use IC3, but really doesn't matter since I use LPP and handcent, the rest is gravy and app specific.
> 
> Damn man, callin me out the eclipse thread, nice, lol


Lol... Had to be done. Other people would be trying it and Nitro Thread will turn into.. I flashed this and....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> Lol... Had to be done. Other people would be trying it and Nitro Thread will turn into.. I flashed this and....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Dang u replied before i got my edit in, just port frootloops to purity ic3 2.4 and we're good. You coulda done tht instead of trolling others roms damn!!! JK, wud be nice tho....


----------



## 2defmouze

Pretty damn minimal usage... but I flashed purity and ic3 2.4 with 100% batt last night, so i calibrated after it was all setup... right now im just shy of 13 hrs and 49% remaining.... jesus christ is this thing ever going to die?? haha amazing work DT & DH!!

EDIT: yes minimal usage but 4G the whole time as well, worthy of noting


----------



## rqballjh

2defmouze said:


> Pretty damn minimal usage... but I flashed purity and ic3 2.4 with 100% batt last night, so i calibrated after it was all setup... right now im just shy of 13 hrs and 49% remaining.... jesus christ is this thing ever going to die?? haha amazing work DT & DH!!
> 
> EDIT: yes minimal usage but 4G the whole time as well, worthy of noting


Interesting - my first drain on shift3r with ic3 2.3 took FOREVER!!! for the battery to die, istarted downloading and playing games to try and kill it, but after the next charge was back to normal batt usage. Things that make u go hmmmmmm


----------



## 2defmouze

rqballjh said:


> Interesting - my first drain on shift3r with ic3 2.3 took FOREVER!!! for the battery to die, istarted downloading and playing games to try and kill it, but after the next charge was back to normal batt usage. Things that make u go hmmmmmm


Lol.. have you tried purity yet? I know you and I were talking about it yesterday, gotta say now that I've got it set up correctly I'm happy I made the switch back


----------



## rqballjh

2defmouze said:


> Lol.. have you tried purity yet? I know you and I were talking about it yesterday, gotta say now that I've got it set up correctly I'm happy I made the switch back


Nah, not yet, not a real big fan of re-setting everything back up, but still curious..... I know peeps gonna gimme shit bout the batt stats and cell standby, "stat errors" n wut ever, still the th3ory roms seem to have cell standby dominating batt usage and stock or other roms don't. some ppl say way better batt life on others and some say not. Ppl on other roms say display, etc on top of batt use n cell standby on bottom, so who knows. Wud like to wipe one more time n start over but want to do it informed.

I personally dont care bout blur or not, I use Launcher Pro, have since DX days, and handcent so blur no blur really doesn't matter, I just want smooth, fast n best batt life. All other apps are thier own UI, NFC wut to do, still chillin on 2.3 bas3 and ice 2.3.1; freak all my friends w how the screens blink n display, no clock, no timer no waiting

Seriously DT/DH!!! if u made it any faster i wudn't have to type/click, it wud no wut i wanted just by me thinking about it!!!


----------



## FlameSpaz

2defmouze said:


> Anybody else a frequent torrent junkie? I use uTorrent for my downloads and finally just now was able to get the android app working, had problems with it before... so sick to be able to control it all from my phone, and launch new torrent downloads while away if I see something I like. I'm so giddy with PURITY and now other new stuff. I loves my bionic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the off-topic thread right?


We used Transdroid...I still use torrents occasionally but use newsgroups more. It is amazing what you can do with your phone isn't it? There are some pretty awesome services out there. We have a home media pc and use XBMC and Subsonic..both have apps for android as well. Now we can control everything from our phone, even using it as our TV remote in any room. I think it is pretty freaking awesome...who knew something so cool existed? Now if I could get X10 setup to control my garage door...I'd be set! hehe


----------



## 2defmouze

Lollee76 said:


> We used Transdroid...I still use torrents occasionally but use newsgroups more. It is amazing what you can do with your phone isn't it? There are some pretty awesome services out there. We have a home media pc and use XBMC and Subsonic..both have apps for android as well. Now we can control everything from our phone, even using it as our TV remote in any room. I think it is pretty freaking awesome...who knew something so cool existed? Now if I could get X10 setup to control my garage door...I'd be set! hehe


Very cool thanks for the tips, checking out those apps now. I also use mine as a TV remote sometimes (mostly when I'm REALLY lazy or trying to mess with my roommate, lol) We have Fios and the mobile remote/dvr app works really well.


----------



## joelbionic

Verizon makes theeeeeeeee best commercials for phones. That new commercial for the Razr is sick. Keeping my Bionic tho, but damn they put a lot in their commercials.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## z28nck33

joelbionic said:


> Verizon makes theeeeeeeee best commercials for phones. That new commercial for the Razr is sick. Keeping my Bionic tho, but damn they put a lot in their commercials.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


+1


----------



## rqballjh

Has anyone tried root browser from jrummy? new app that supposed to do what root explorer does, but better/differently. I can't install it, the market says my phone isn't compatible, wtf? I did change my density back to stock, 240, and it still says that? Ideas?

Edit - nm, had to clear market cache, duh.


----------



## 2defmouze

rqballjh said:


> Has anyone tried root browser from jrummy? new app that supposed to do what root explorer does, but better/differently. I can't install it, the market says my phone isn't compatible, wtf? I did change my density back to stock, 240, and it still says that? Ideas?
> 
> Edit - nm, had to clear market cache, duh.


I saw a number of people comment that it was buggy.. Obviously heresay, haven't tried it myself.. But I mean since I've already paid for root explorer I don't see a need to switch up

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rqballjh

Anyone tried razr camera? thoughts?


----------



## droidth3ory

So... These 2 hillbillies are eating at a fancy restaurant. At the table next to then a woman starts choking. On of the hillbillies says, can you talk? The lady shakes her head no. So the hill billy says, can you move your head up and down? The lady shakes her head yes. So the hill billy jumps up, grabs the lady, pulls down her pants and licks her ass. Out of shock, the lady spits the obstruction out of her throat. The hill billy with a big smile on his face says.. Well, I'll be damned, that der hind lick maneuvure really does work!!.








My apologies to any offended Hill Billies. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0

droidth3ory said:


> So... These 2 hillbillies are eating at a fancy restaurant. At the table next to then a woman starts choking. On of the hillbillies says, can you talk? The lady shakes her head no. So the hill billy says, can you move your head up and down? The lady shakes her head yes. So the hill billy jumps up, grabs the lady, pulls down her pants and licks her ass. Out of shock, the lady spits the obstruction out of her throat. The hill billy with a big smile on his face says.. Well, I'll be damned, that der hind lick maneuvure really does work!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies to any offended Hill Billies. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


LmFAO!


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Rootuser3.0 said:


> LmFAO!


You know them hillbillies are crazy. I did a job in Kentucky and heard a group of them talking on a construction site. One guy I heard saying "Incest is the best and let your cousin do the rest." I was like WTF and was laughing my ass off


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> So... These 2 hillbillies are eating at a fancy restaurant. At the table next to then a woman starts choking. On of the hillbillies says, can you talk? The lady shakes her head no. So the hill billy says, can you move your head up and down? The lady shakes her head yes. So the hill billy jumps up, grabs the lady, pulls down her pants and licks her ass. Out of shock, the lady spits the obstruction out of her throat. The hill billy with a big smile on his face says.. Well, I'll be damned, that der hind lick maneuvure really does work!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies to any offended Hill Billies. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's terrible, still lmao


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> That's terrible, still lmao


I think we are pretty safe in here. I can't picture too many HillBillies root and install ROMs on there Bionics. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid

droidth3ory said:


> I think we are pretty safe in here. I can't picture too many HillBillies root and install ROMs on there Bionics. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Does a NW Florida ******* count? LOL


----------



## droidth3ory

G8orDroid said:


> Does a NW Florida ******* count? LOL


Unless you are marries to your cousin. Nope.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid

droidth3ory said:


> Unless you are marries to your cousin. Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


jus how fer 'part dus dat kin hafta be for dey nota cuzin no mo

(couldn't resist, and NO not my cousin)


----------



## droidth3ory

G8orDroid said:


> jus how fer 'part dus dat kin hafta be for dey nota cuzin no mo
> 
> (couldn't resist, and NO not my cousin)


LOL... I did a few large projects in Florida back in 2007. Over in Palm Coast. I was living in Port Orange then.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX

Speaking of hill billies... lol. I went to a family reunion with my brother and his wife last year in PA.... im pretty sure she was scared that my family was gonna break out the banjo's haha...

Her only comment, "well they're different " lol
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Speaking of hill billies... lol. I went to a family reunion with my brother and his wife last year in PA.... im pretty sure she was scared that my family was gonna break out the banjo's haha...
> 
> Her only comment, "well they're different " lol
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lmao.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... I did a few large projects in Florida back in 2007. Over in Palm Coast. I was living in Port Orange then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Cool, the market has been pretty bad in the Sunshine State for the past 4-5 years, because of the gluttonous development that took hold in the early and mid 2000's, but we seem to be coming back to a more stable situation. If you ever do any work in the panhandle (the part they always break off the map and put in the corner, generally referred to as Lower Alabama) and need some surveying or civil engineering work done, look me up.


----------



## thatguy188

G8orDroid said:


> jus how fer 'part dus dat kin hafta be for dey nota cuzin no mo
> 
> (couldn't resist, and NO not my cousin)


You forgot the "Bo" lol.


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> I think we are pretty safe in here. I can't picture too many HillBillies root and install ROMs on there Bionics. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Highly unlikely....


----------



## rqballjh

anyone have any feedback on the razr cam? Does it replace the existing one or can you have 2? What's the issue with gallery with it?


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... I did a few large projects in Florida back in 2007. Over in Palm Coast. I was living in Port Orange then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So how does a construction guy get into devving Droid's?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> So how does a construction guy get into devving Droid's?


 A Love for phones, and a hate for what manufactures do to them. LOL.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> So how does a construction guy get into devving Droid's?


Wait... Are you saying construction workers aren't smart enough? Lol.

I have business management degree and a BA in psychology . Does that qualify me?. Lmao.

JK.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Lmao at the hillbilly jokes.. So I'm sitting through a boring class after 6 hrs of work this morning.. Phones down to 10% cuz I've been on it all day.. Bout to start crack flashing some TPaX just to keep my brain awake.. lol?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ultrastigi

2defmouze said:


> Lmao at the hillbilly jokes.. So I'm sitting through a boring class after 6 hrs of work this morning.. Phones down to 10% cuz I've been on it all day.. Bout to start crack flashing some TPaX just to keep my brain awake.. lol?
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I do when I have conference calls with my district manager. He talks bout how we aren't good enough and need to try harder mean while im on my phone like hmmm what should I flash. I go through like 2 packs before the calls over.


----------



## 2defmouze

ultrastigi said:


> I do when I have conference calls with my district manager. He talks bout how we aren't good enough and need to try harder mean while im on my phone like hmmm what should I flash. I go through like 2 packs before the calls over.


Haha love it.. Tpax: The perfect quick fix when you gotta scratch that itch..

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> Wait... Are you saying construction workers aren't smart enough? Lol.
> 
> I have business management degree and a BA in psychology . Does that qualify me?. Lmao.
> 
> JK.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No, going along with the hillbilly theme/concept. Used to construction myself before going back to school to become a programmer.

How you get all the droid knowledge? trial and error? playing with it?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> No, going along with the hillbilly theme/concept. Used to construction myself before going back to school to become a programmer.
> 
> How you get all the droid knowledge? trial and error? playing with it?


The School of Google and winging it. Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Irie

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Speaking of hill billies... lol. I went to a family reunion with my brother and his wife last year in PA.... im pretty sure she was scared that my family was gonna break out the banjo's haha...
> 
> Her only comment, "well they're different " lol
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm from PA ( mountains), have a banjo, many android devices, and my avatar has dreadlocks? how bout that?


----------



## ThatBionicChick

So fellas...TGIF...weekend plans?


----------



## Irie

Disney with the little one and wife


----------



## 2defmouze

Drinking.. Lots of it.. Been a long week








You?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThatBionicChick

AGREED! Starting soon...watch for drunk posts. LOL!


----------



## 2defmouze

ThatBionicChick said:


> AGREED! Starting soon...watch for drunk posts. LOL!


Haha I won't judge if you don't

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## wera750

ThatBionicChick said:


> So fellas...TGIF...weekend plans?


Friday? What's that?

FML


----------



## dfib

When is to early to start. I keep trying to figure it out but it never seems to be to early.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

I'm not here to judge...lol!!

Is it ever too early? I suppose it depends on what needs to get done and whether or not said tasks are compatible with alcohol consumption.


----------



## joelbionic

ThatBionicChick said:


> I'm not here to judge...lol!!
> 
> Is it ever too early? I suppose it depends on what needs to get done and whether or not said tasks are compatible with alcohol consumption.


Everything is compatible with beer. My opinion anyway. Lol

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## dfib

This is for all of our Veterans. Thank you.


----------



## Ashgarden

droidth3ory said:


> The School of Google and winging it. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's where I got my degree!!! Hey, do you remember that one professor that was always coming up with cool new ways to write his name?! He was my favorite!


----------



## ThatBionicChick




----------



## 2defmouze

Beer / Drink of choice... ready set go!

Mine: Beer - probably heineken or sam adams... though in my apartment we're usually just stocked full of good old bud light, or as its known around here, BL Smooth
Drinks - Anything with Jack Daniels is usually a good start


----------



## G8orDroid

2defmouze said:


> Beer / Drink of choice... ready set go!
> 
> Mine: Beer - probably heineken or sam adams... though in my apartment we're usually just stocked full of good old bud light, or as its known around here, BL Smooth
> Drinks - Anything with Jack Daniels is usually a good start


Definitely Beer. Preferred "everday" beer is Michelob Ultra Amber (not AmberBock, though it's good too) but Bud Light is usually what's in the 'fridge. I like a lot of different beers: Most Sam Adams varieties, most Anheuser Busch varieties, Newcastle, Heineken, Yuengling, Guiness, Corona, and others. Kinda depends on my mood. Not a big fan of Miller beers, not sure why, just never was. Oh and none of these fruit drinks that they try to pass off as beer. Blech.

I like whiskey, but I learned quite a while back, if I were planning on a night of drinking, whiskey was not to be in it. As long as we're sippin' though, Jack Daniels is perfect, but Crown Royal would probably be my favorite.

I don't do Wine. Period. A glass of champagne at a wedding maybe, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

For the quick race to the finish...extra dirty martini. Abs favorite. Nummy! But for marathon drinking it has to be Bud Light. Favorite shot is Patron.


----------



## G8orDroid

ThatBionicChick said:


> For the quick race to the finish...extra dirty martini. Abs favorite. Nummy! But for marathon drinking it has to be Bud Light. Favorite shot is Patron.


Ahhh, Patron... I have some very fuzzy memories of the Mirage and Venetian due to Patron (and who knows wth else).


----------



## Insidian

JAGERBOMBS!!!!!!


----------



## 2defmouze

I have no memories of anything related to patron


----------



## dfib

Every time Patron is involved it's never good in the morning.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

Lightweights. Lol!


----------



## ultrastigi

Good ol JD


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

First...im in the navy and I have today off!!!! Second....skyrim or mw3

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

I wonder, Razr, non removeable battery, rooting, flashing, etc, eventually u need to do a batt pull, how will do that?


----------



## marleyinoc

CrazyGuyCD said:


> First...im in the navy
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks guy! I respect and appreciate you and your family.

I have to add: please support our veterans via advocacy (this country should fully fund veteran's programs) and donations (money from donations provides much of what our government fails to do).


----------



## 2defmouze

rqballjh said:


> I wonder, Razr, non removeable battery, rooting, flashing, etc, eventually u need to do a batt pull, how will do that?


Probably one of many reasons that no devs are interested in it lol

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## marleyinoc

Since most everyone earlier let folks know a little about themselves...

Turned 40 this year, also had my first son this year, he's coming up on 4 months on the 13th.

I work for a pretty popular nightclub on the east coast as an IT coordinator. I do a little bit of everything from website to hardware for the bar, hotel, franchising, and radio station on site. If I can't fix it I call in professionals and smart folks like y'all









I love Android and bore folks with my talk of rooting and roms. Just tonight someone pointed out for all my talk that the bionic will tether to a laptop just with a click of a button via usb. Really? like I ever need that. I need something to connect to my ipod or gtablet (that may work for gtablet to will have to try it)...

But that is me... overlooking the obvious sometimes with something I love. But you can bet my first line of defense at work is to tell folks to reboot.


----------



## tron101

A mushroom walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says "we dont serve your kind here." The mushroom replys " why?im a fungi."


----------



## 2defmouze

tron101 said:


> A mushroom walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says "we dont serve your kind here." The mushroom replys " why?im a fungi."


So old... So lame... Still I grant you a LOL









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## 2defmouze

One I like..

How do you know when your girlfriend is getting fat?

She's fitting in your wife's clothes










Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## tron101

2defmouze said:


> So old... So lame... Still I grant you a LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


This is my first weekend without drinking in along time! that joke came to mind....sorry


----------



## rqballjh

any feedback on the razr camera?


----------



## G8orDroid

rqballjh said:


> I wonder, Razr, non removeable battery, rooting, flashing, etc, eventually u need to do a batt pull, how will do that?


Haven't actually seen it myself but "my girl" at the local VZW store said it had a soft reboot function. I'm assuming a key combination similar to the Xoom.


----------



## FlameSpaz

G8orDroid said:


> Haven't actually seen it myself but "my girl" at the local VZW store said it had a soft reboot function. I'm assuming a key combination similar to the Xoom.


Most phones (including the bionic) now have the soft reboot by holding down all the hard buttons for a few seconds at the same time. I use it all the time when things get locked up on me...I read the razr has a root method now...will be interesting to see how things are handled tho...bootloops and such.


----------



## joelbionic

rqballjh said:


> any feedback on the razr camera?


I like the camera in the purity base. I had the Razr and I took it off. Motorola has crappy camera software, my opinion. The purity cam is better, same speed but pics are much cleaner. My opinion.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## rqballjh

joelbionic said:


> I like the camera in the purity base. I had the Razr and I took it off. Motorola has crappy camera software, my opinion. The purity cam is better, same speed but pics are much cleaner. My opinion.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


What cam is in purity vs shift3r?


----------



## rqballjh

Damn DT, guess ur shit is too good, awful quiet in here tonight, must all be running good...... don't hurt urself pattin ur back, lol

JK, dude - ur n DH's shit rocks!!! take some time to chill n relax

DH - i learned some stuff in uot, not much, but some; u update mods for the latest frames (frootloops, hint hint) n I can change the battry myself, woohooo.


----------



## joelbionic

rqballjh said:


> What cam is in purity vs shift3r?


That would be a question for our saviors DT and DH. But here's a SS of the interface.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## droidth3ory

It is the AOSP cam.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ted1735

My two year old son decided to stick his entire leg in to the garbage disposal?

ROOTED BIONIC! Running Purity-2.3 w/ Ics.....& Webtop hack. Good bye Incredible.


----------



## lvm1275

droidth3ory said:


> I think we are pretty safe in here. I can't picture too many HillBillies root and install ROMs on there Bionics. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I do... just cause I go airboating, alligator hunting, and pig stickin' doesn't mean I don't like my phones fast.

And by the way, my phone now has more computing power than my Jeep does.


----------



## terryrook

ted1735 said:


> My two year old son decided to stick his entire leg in to the garbage disposal?
> 
> ROOTED BIONIC! Running Purity-2.3 w/ Ics.....& Webtop hack. Good bye Incredible.


WTF¿? Ha, thats hilariously awful! 
Yo DT, I really miss the feature on cm7 where you can control your music with your volume buttons. Is it out of the question or an easy hack?


----------



## rqballjh

Mad props to pjsneed , made my pulldown rock with droid guy and name at the bottom


----------



## Sleeper69

rqballjh said:


> Mad props to pjsneed , made my pulldown rock with droid guy and name at the bottom


Pj is sleeper69


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sorry Battlefield, it's Skyrim time.

^^Random, but that's what this is for, right?


----------



## MistaWolfe

If one were to sleep with his legally separated wife of 1 1/2 years, would that be cheating on his girlfriend? Or is that ok?


----------



## rqballjh

Sleeper69 said:


> Pj is sleeper69


damn it, sorry, rocks either way, whoever who are today.....


----------



## Sleeper69

rqballjh said:


> damn it, sorry, rocks either way, whoever who are today.....


Lol no problems


----------



## terryrook

MistaWolfe said:


> If one were to sleep with his legally separated wife of 1 1/2 years, would that be cheating on his girlfriend? Or is that ok?


I think its ok, its still your wife.


----------



## MistaWolfe

terryrook said:


> I think its ok, its still your wife.


What about the girlfriend though? Is that cheating?


----------



## dfib

Not if you invite her.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Was hoping Caillou would get stung by a bee.

Parents can dream.


----------



## terryrook

Well its less messed up than hooking up with some random chick. Just make sure the wife isnt trying to get at you out of jealousy or to wreck your new relationship. Ive been with my wife for 16 years. Since high school, im only 31 . Weve only been married for 4 but if we separated and I was happier with a new girl id have to say I wouldnt do it unless I was sure she wasnt out to get me.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Almost 30, been trying to get divorced for 1.5 years. We split that long ago and both moved on.

However, she was checking me the other day and is talking different.

Things that make you go hmmmmmm...


----------



## dragon

I think we need Dr. Phil.....


----------



## MistaWolfe

Quite possible. Cute dragon!

Who's lost their social life to Skyrim?


----------



## jothen2002

Hey Bro I heard that some supporters were raising dough for you to get a Bionic. I have a 5 day old ..never been rooted mint condition Bionic...I was asking like 4 ...but if you still need one I will let it go for 300 for you...
JF


----------



## 2defmouze

MistaWolfe said:


> Almost 30, been trying to get divorced for 1.5 years. We split that long ago and both moved on.
> 
> However, she was checking me the other day and is talking different.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmmm...


Don't do it. Can't end well. Friend gave me some advice years ago: "If it has a vagina, its fudgein crazy, and you better not trust it. "

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## ultrastigi

MistaWolfe said:


> Quite possible. Cute dragon!
> 
> Who's lost their social life to Skyrim?


I lost mine to Metal Gear HD collection Assassins Creed Halo and Saints row. Also some Cod on the side when customers get on my nerves. I like to think they are the ones I am gunning for in the game


----------



## sc00bz

Hey guys, time for my bio i guess. Ha

Im 24, single and work at a small airport. Im the Jet fuel & avgas quality control specialist / a line supervisor / IT guy / make the schedule / deal with DoD inspectors yadda yadda. I graduated college in 09 with 3 associate's degrees in IT (triple majored) and decided i kind of hate IT outside of being a hobby nerd. I love coffee, good imported beers, organic tobacco, indie rock/folk, good bars and my 4 banger jeep wrangler. Two years ago, i was 384 pounds. Now i sit around 200.

That about sums it up. Haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tron101

MistaWolfe said:


> If one were to sleep with his legally separated wife of 1 1/2 years, would that be cheating on his girlfriend? Or is that ok?


 one would have to ask the grl friend if it was ok.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

ultrastigi said:


> I lost mine to Metal Gear HD collection Assassins Creed Halo and Saints row. Also some Cod on the side when customers get on my nerves. I like to think they are the ones I am gunning for in the game


Is the hd version that big of an improvement? I took a break from skyrm to watch me sum football! !

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## ultrastigi

CrazyGuyCD said:


> Is the hd version that big of an improvement? I took a break from skyrm to watch me sum football! !
> 
> Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


Yeah it is. Im a huge metal gear fan and played them all and own them. Its a big improvement.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

ultrastigi said:


> Yeah it is. Im a huge metal gear fan and played them all and own them. Its a big improvement.


I might have to check that out. When they did that to god of war 1 & 2 it was like a whole new game.

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## ultrastigi

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I might have to check that out. When they did that to god of war 1 & 2 it was like a whole new game.
> 
> Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


That's my game! God of war 1&2 then they did the psp games (chains and ghost of Sparta). It was amazing. Im loving the whole remake of video games.

Except for the resident evil ones they did. Capcom said it's an HD remake but they didn't do anything. They made the background a little sharper that's it. I hate capcom!


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

ultrastigi said:


> That's my game! God of war 1&2 then they did the psp games (chains and ghost of Sparta). It was amazing. Im loving the whole remake of video games.
> 
> Except for the resident evil ones they did. Capcom said it's an HD remake but they didn't do anything. They made the background a little sharper that's it. I hate capcom!


I love me some resident evil but number 5 wasn't the same. Ill get around to my ps3. My account was banned so I don't like them too much.

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## ultrastigi

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I love me some resident evil but number 5 wasn't the same. Ill get around to my ps3. My account was banned so I don't like them too much.
> 
> Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


Hahaha. Resident evil 5 doesn't exist to me ....


----------



## theWarden

My name is Brandon. I am 25. I have a live in girlfriend and her 3 kids. They are my life. At work my fellow employees call me the Warden because I'm always staying on peoples asses to work hard and be proud of what you do. I believe America is full of to many panty-waste men and pants wearing women. I am a hard worker and take pride in my work, my country and my beliefs. I'm pretty much a smart a$$ all of the time. I am employed thank goodness and I am a slitter operator. What do I slit? Well, I make duct tape. All that colored duck brand duct tape you see in Walmart. Chances are I ran that. I enjoy my job for the most part. It pays the bills and then some. In my spare time I like DIY projects, fishing, hunting, playin on my phone or working on my Honda. That's about all there is to me...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

DT - are you, or anyone else, seeing the kinds of battery life they're reporting on Eclipse? Just curious.

Edit - well, I'm sure you personally aren't as you prolly have to charge your phone 10 times per day, lol


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> DT - are you, or anyone else, seeing the kinds of battery life they're reporting on Eclipse? Just curious.
> 
> Edit - well, I'm sure you personally aren't as you prolly have to charge your phone 10 times per day, lol


I am more than happy with my battery life. If I can get 10-12 hours out of my phone with what I do with it during a day... I am a Happy Panda.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> I am more than happy with my battery life. If I can get 10-12 hours out of my phone with what I do with it during a day... I am a Happy Panda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Wha'ts your main/preferred personal setup? shift3r or purity, and tpak?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> Wha'ts your main/preferred personal setup? shift3r or purity, and tpak?


A personal version of Purity and personal TPAK.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> A personal version of Purity and personal TPAK.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ha, imagine that, lol, figures.


----------



## ro6666lt

This thread is a great idea, but since is has nothing to do with development... I'm moving it over to Bionic General.


----------



## Ashgarden

Soooooo quite since being moved... I'm hearing crickets chirp!!


----------



## rqballjh

Ashgarden said:


> Soooooo quite since being moved... I'm hearing crickets chirp!!


I know, its like everyone forgot about it after it was moved. That was so necessary, the th3ory page didn't even have a full screen of topics, wonder why that guy felt it necessary to move it? I mean, justifying his existence or what?? Ridiculous, a hang out, shoot the bull thread for th3ory users, wtf???


----------



## Ashgarden

rqballjh said:


> I know, its like everyone forgot about it after it was moved. That was so necessary, the th3ory page didn't even have a full screen of topics, wonder why that guy felt it necessary to move it? I mean, justifying his existence or what?? Ridiculous, a hang out, shoot the bull thread for th3ory users, wtf???


I guess just to keep it organized... Hopefully it starts getting some action soon!


----------



## ddemlong

Greenbay 9-0, yeah baby!


----------



## ThatBionicChick

I got my XOOM today. Apparently there IS room in my life for another addiction. Huh.


----------



## hurleyint

droidth3ory said:


> A personal version of Purity and personal TPAK.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I sure would like a little taste of that purity...$$$... I guess it wouldn't be personal then. But it sure would be cool to have a piece of history!!!


----------



## zachdroid

droidth3ory said:


> I am more than happy with my battery life. If I can get 10-12 hours out of my phone with what I do with it during a day... I am a Happy Panda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


When I'm on purity I get usually 14-18 with moderate use. I got 22 the other day with widow in all day. I was amazed. Can't beat it.


----------



## zachdroid

ThatBionicChick said:


> I got my XOOM today. Apparently there IS room in my life for another addiction. Huh.


How is the XOOM. I'm up in the air about it or the gtab


----------



## ThatBionicChick

zachdroid said:


> How is the XOOM. I'm up in the air about it or the gtab


I literally just got it last night so I haven't had a chance to really get into it. I bought it as a replacement to my dead laptop and I already like it better than that. I really only used my laptop to surf etc and the XOOM obviously fulfills that need. I did my research, and for the price, I thought this was the best value. I got a great deal on it and am satisfied so far.


----------



## droidth3ory

hurleyint said:


> I sure would like a little taste of that purity...$$$... I guess it wouldn't be personal then. But it sure would be cool to have a piece of history!!!


Lol... It is just minimal. I don't ever use most of the stuff in the released builds. A lot has to be added because of the various things people use/want.

Plus, I have my own tastes for the UI.









It looks like this......






































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazin Blake

ThatBionicChick said:


> I literally just got it last night so I haven't had a chance to really get into it. I bought it as a replacement to my dead laptop and I already like it better than that. I really only used my laptop to surf etc and the XOOM obviously fulfills that need. I did my research, and for the price, I thought this was the best value. I got a great deal on it and am satisfied so far.


I've had my XOOM about two months now and love it....check out XOOM forums...you will find lots of hacks and mods...I've already upgraded mine to 4g and now I've got it ROOTED!! Now just wait on a custom ROM!


----------



## FlameSpaz

zachdroid said:


> How is the XOOM. I'm up in the air about it or the gtab


We have the xoom and the galaxy tab 10.1... The galaxy seems much more snappy than the xoom. I think the screen is more vibrant too. It's also slimmer/lighter and easier to handle, for me anyway. Of course, I have a custom rom on it which helps but I don't even have it oc'd. I also love voodoo sound on the tab. I have been thru several tabs trying to find one that I was happy with and the gtab is pretty awesome. Even after owning the fascinate and swearing I'd never own another samsung device... That didn't last long lol


----------



## Husker_fan

I'm 36, married, 2 kids, girl 9, boy 7. I work 3rd shift for the railroad as a machinist. I never used a smartphone till sept 8. I'd told my wife in jan I was going to buy the bionic when it came out. She's had them since the bb pearl. Now I can't put the damn thing down lol. Started reading forums and can't get enough. Id like to get deeper and try to start changing things myself but the language is pretty confusing and I don't really know where to even start. Other than this, my hobbies are home improvement things and chasing kids. Up until about 7 years ago I worked in an automotive machine shop, and for a hobby built IMCA style race cars. I'm starting to feel like I'm rambling so ill stop there!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## harajyuks

Just wanted to say thanks again to th3ory and hack3r for the great work they put in over the last few months!


----------



## Obsidian

Husker_fan said:


> I'm 36, married, 2 kids, girl 9, boy 7. I work 3rd shift for the railroad as a machinist. I never used a smartphone till sept 8. I'd told my wife in jan I was going to buy the bionic when it came out. She's had them since the bb pearl. Now I can't put the damn thing down lol. Started reading forums and can't get enough. Id like to get deeper and try to start changing things myself but the language is pretty confusing and I don't really know where to even start. Other than this, my hobbies are home improvement things and chasing kids. Up until about 7 years ago I worked in an automotive machine shop, and for a hobby built IMCA style race cars. I'm starting to feel like I'm rambling so ill stop there!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


These phone will take over your life if you let them. .. Just realize one thing... just because you can be on it 24/7 doesn't mean you need to be... I choose my phone over my computer most of the day and back when it was a crackberry world I never really thought I would ever choose a phone over a comp (as I write this on my Bionic while sitting next to my laptop) Your lucky your first smartphone is a Bionic...


----------



## Obsidian

droidth3ory said:


> I am more than happy with my battery life. If I can get 10-12 hours out of my phone with what I do with it during a day... I am a Happy Panda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I completely agree I only shut things down and mess with data, wifi, 4g, when my phone won't last a full day anything beyond that is gravy because it's sitting on a charger at night no matter what... We're lucky we live in a great 4g area though DT


----------



## FlameSpaz

Woo I just got lte in my area! Loving it! Bye bye battery


----------



## zachdroid

Lollee76 said:


> Woo I just got lte in my area! Loving it! Bye bye battery


4g is awesome but definitely a battery killer. Loving it though.


----------



## 2defmouze

Ethical question regarding tethering (doesn't even apply to me, as I don't do it, and I'm on an unlimited plan, but just a curious question): For those who would say its wrong to tether for free when Verizon is charging for that service... Would you still consider it unethical if a person under a tiered plan uses free tethering sparingly, such that they still don't push past their data limit? Is it only wrong to do if you use it while on an unlimited plan and use it a ton? What if your on unlimited and still only use like 2 gigs of data a month even with a small bit of "illegal" tethering? Just want to see some opinions, purely curiosity









EDIT: Meant for discussion... keep it civil if people have differing opinions... lets be adults









2nd EDIT: lol the question is more posed to people against it... obviously if you see nothing wrong with it in the first place then this situation is fine as well


----------



## joelbionic

2defmouze said:


> Ethical question regarding tethering (doesn't even apply to me, as I don't do it, and I'm on an unlimited plan, but just a curious question): For those who would say its wrong to tether for free when Verizon is charging for that service... Would you still consider it unethical if a person under a tiered plan uses free tethering sparingly, such that they still don't push past their data limit? Is it only wrong to do if you use it while on an unlimited plan and use it a ton? What if your on unlimited and still only use like 2 gigs of data a month even with a small bit of "illegal" tethering? Just want to see some opinions, purely curiosity


Lol. Honestly if VZW really wanted to block it, im sure they cold lock it. Regardless of unlimited or tiered I don't think it matters. If you're paying for data you should be entitled to use how you see fit. You're paying your taxes for it. As for it being "illegal" as you quote, its "illegal" to root and flash, since it voids your warranty, its obviously a process that manufacturer is trying to avoid.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## 2defmouze

Yeah I used "illegal" for lack of a better word...


----------



## 2defmouze

joelbionic: I guess the answer is going to be obvious for you or anyone who doesn't see anything wrong with tethering period... Should have said I'm curious to hear opinions on that situation from people who think its unethical and are against it.


----------



## joelbionic

2defmouze said:


> joelbionic: I guess the answer is going to be obvious for you or anyone who doesn't see anything wrong with tethering period... Should have said I'm curious to hear opinions on that situation from people who think its unethical and are against it.


I wanted to chime in. I tether because I have no internet at home. $250 on mobile bill kinda brings about some budgeting.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## 2defmouze

joelbionic said:


> I wanted to chime in. I tether because I have no internet at home. $250 on mobile bill kinda brings about some budgeting.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Yeah yeah i gotcha hahah... you're and anyone's opinion is welcome obv, but I'm more curious to see how people against it view this specific situation from an ethical standpoint


----------



## joelbionic

2defmouze said:


> Yeah yeah i gotcha hahah... you're and anyone's opinion is welcome obv, but I'm more curious to see how people against it view this specific situation from an ethical standpoint


I hear ya. I never go outside the Dev forum but I'll watch this thread now to see what people think. Thanks for moving the topic as well

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## najaboy

The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. While I do it, I don't pretend it to be something it's not. As to the rationalization of it being okay because VZW is a large corporation, let me pose the question... where it's the line in the sand? In other words, at which point would a company's revenue have to be for it to be considered unethical.

Sure, many of us pay for unlimited data, but that's unlimited on one device only. An apt analogy would be that of going to a diner that has an "all you can eat" item on the menu and then sharing it with a second party.

Again. I tether, but I don't lie to myself in a weak attempt to justify it. If caught, I.m man enough to accept the consequences of my voluntary misdeed.


----------



## 2defmouze

najaboy said:


> The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. While I do it, I don't pretend it to be something it's not. As to the rationalization of it being okay because VZW is a large corporation, let me pose the question... where it's the line in the sand? In other words, at which point would a company's revenue have to be for it to be considered unethical.
> 
> Sure, many of us pay for unlimited data, but that's unlimited on one device only. An apt analogy would be that of going to a diner that has an "all you can eat" item on the menu and then sharing it with a second party.
> 
> Again. I tether, but I don't lie to myself in a weak attempt to justify it. If caught, I.m man enough to accept the consequences of my voluntary misdeed.


And how do you feel about it in the situation I posed.. If one is not even using more than their allotted data but is still tethering, are they "stealing"?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## najaboy

2defmouze said:


> And how do you feel about it in the situation I posed.. If one is not even using more than their allotted data but is still tethering, are they "stealing"?
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


Yes. The sticking point is that the allotment is per device with tethering offered as a separate paid service. In essence, those of us who utilize the hack, myself included, are obtaining a service that we have no legal entitlement to. While it is technically prosecutable as a criminal offense, the worst anyone could realistically expect is to have their service terminated since aggressively pursuing the matter would entail more time and money than it's worth.


----------



## G8orDroid

najaboy said:


> The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. While I do it, I don't pretend it to be something it's not. As to the rationalization of it being okay because VZW is a large corporation, let me pose the question... where it's the line in the sand? In other words, at which point would a company's revenue have to be for it to be considered unethical.
> 
> Sure, many of us pay for unlimited data, but that's unlimited on one device only. An apt analogy would be that of going to a diner that has an "all you can eat" item on the menu and then sharing it with a second party.
> 
> Again. I tether, but I don't lie to myself in a weak attempt to justify it. If caught, I.m man enough to accept the consequences of my voluntary misdeed.


I tend to agree with your position, but not so much with your analogy. In the case of all you can eat diner there is truly a limit on what any given individual can consume at a sitting. In the case of the phone, whether it be unlimited data or limited plan, one could easily leave the phone streaming music our video and rack up large chunks of data even if they were not "consuming" the content.

That said unauthorized tethering does violate VzWs TOS and is therefore unethical IMO. That doesn't mean I wouldn't use it on occasion, if I needed it, and have in the past. If I planned to use it on a daily basis I would purchase the service.

My personal opinion on how the carriers should handle tethering is; unlimited accounts should have full use of tethering at no additional charge up to a set cap, say 5GB, and either pay per MB/GB after that or be throttled to something like 1mb/sec. For limited plans they should simply allow tethering up to the limit and charge per GB after, which I believe is what they do anyway. The bandwidth the phone will deliver is a finite thing and the number of devices using that bandwidth should have no merit in how much the service should cost IMO.


----------



## Secondaid

najaboy said:


> Yes. The sticking point is that the allotment is per device with tethering offered as a separate paid service. In essence, those of us who utilize the hack, myself included, are obtaining a service that we have no legal entitlement to. While it is technically prosecutable as a criminal offense, the worst anyone could realistically expect is to have their service terminated since aggressively pursuing the matter would entail more time and money than it's worth.


Well, no. It is not prosecutable as a criminal offense. It could be actionable as a civil offense, but nobody's going to jail for hacking themselves some free tethering. In the same way, people who "steal" music from the RIAA don't get jail time, they get civil judgments against them.

VzW is not likely to begin a RIAA-style campaign of tracking down and suing people who tether for free, because those people are already paying VzW a sizable pile of cash every month anyway. Sure, they have every right to cancel your contract and kick you off their network, but if they do two things will happen: 1) they'll lose your recurring monthly payment and 2) there will be a huge amount of bad publicity for them, resulting in people moving to other carriers. Put both of those together, and VzW does the quite reasonable thing by generally turning a blind eye to people who tether for free. They might find a way to block free tethering in the future (and they have indeed taken steps to make it more difficult, viz: removing tethering apps from the Market), and if they do, they're well within their rights to do so.

I tether very occasionally, mostly only when traveling. So, maybe once every three months or so. I first did it a couple summers ago, when I had my OG Droid. I discovered one Friday that tethering (via USB) worked- apparently they had just turned it on or something. I tried it again later that day and got a message from VzW telling me that my phone did not have the necessary hardware to tether, and so I couldn't. Since they were quite obviously lying to me, I rooted my phone and hey, guess what? It tethered just fine. So let's not lay the whole "being dishonest" thing entirely at the tetherer's feet, shall we?

I am not a lawyer, these are all my opinions, etc. Your reality may vary, consult your dealer for details.


----------



## marleyinoc

What we pay vz fpr 2gb (i am on unlimited ) is so silly it is unlikely tjey will persue us... but not the point.


----------



## marleyinoc

Point is ... wait... a rom. Rigjt? I am so anxiois to.argue my free tethering. So.anxious.

I would gladly start a new thread about tethering. My unlimited should be considered in new tiers. But wireless "hot spot" data should not be a new charge. And any charge at all should be opt in. You used mobilehotspot dec 25th (for uncl3iphones) ... ... on feb 11th that ia all that should show up.

Custom roms. ROMS. custom recovery. What is your point.


----------



## joelbionic

najaboy said:


> The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. While I do it, I don't pretend it to be something it's not. As to the rationalization of it being okay because VZW is a large corporation, let me pose the question... where it's the line in the sand? In other words, at which point would a company's revenue have to be for it to be considered unethical.
> 
> Sure, many of us pay for unlimited data, but that's unlimited on one device only. An apt analogy would be that of going to a diner that has an "all you can eat" item on the menu and then sharing it with a second party.
> 
> Again. I tether, but I don't lie to myself in a weak attempt to justify it. If caught, I.m man enough to accept the consequences of my voluntary misdeed.


 The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. Lmao. Serious!? Its not theft nor dishonest. Explain the theft please? Can I use your phone to call my friend and use your service doing it? No you cannot that's theft. Right? I use my data for my personal consumption whether it's on ky phone my tv or my laptop. Im paying for it

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## joelbionic

najaboy said:


> The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. While I do it, I don't pretend it to be something it's not. As to the rationalization of it being okay because VZW is a large corporation, let me pose the question... where it's the line in the sand? In other words, at which point would a company's revenue have to be for it to be considered unethical.
> 
> Sure, many of us pay for unlimited data, but that's unlimited on one device only. An apt analogy would be that of going to a diner that has an "all you can eat" item on the menu and then sharing it with a second party.
> 
> Again. I tether, but I don't lie to myself in a weak attempt to justify it. If caught, I.m man enough to accept the consequences of my voluntary misdeed.


Man enough to face your consequences? Really? Some of the things that are said. Face some real consequences and you can use that term.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## disabled account

Joel you need to read a little thing called "terms of service". Tethering without paying for tethering is theft. End of story. same way downloading music/movies is piracy. At the end of the day you're violating verizons policy and stealing from them no matter how you justify it.

However, like anything there's ways around getting caught by not over abusing breaking those terms. If you get caught you're screwed.period.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account

Verizon has bigger concerns than a small minority of phone users hacking into this phone and modding it to allow tethering. People tend to forget that most consumers never even consider rooting and doing things like this. If everyone did im sure they would crack down harder on enforcement of policy. Itd be like you taking your phone back for warranty service with a custom rom loaded and I being upset if they refused to service it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc

bjgregu said:


> Verizon has bigger concerns..


They probably get a few more phones back than they would from the "rooting" community due to their policies.

I'm thinking of the locked bootolader and soft.loops. Then again.. folks managed to mangle their unlocked OGs and return them. Farkers.

As far as their TOS goes I wouldn't even argue with you except you stirred me up with your phrasing "little thing called".. Have YOU read it? Guarantee there is some legalese in there that would make an attorney go wtf? if he was reviewing a company's contract.

But you're right: it's probably all fine and good til someone abuses things or gets their panties in a bunch. Of course ain't that always the crux?


----------



## jay-droid65

I'm Jay-droid65, and I'm a illegal tetherer. It all started when....... I never thought anyone would get hurt, Honest


----------



## G8orDroid

jay-droid65 said:


> I'm Jay-droid65, and I'm a illegal tetherer. It all started when....... I never thought anyone would get hurt, Honest


The first step is always admitting you have a problem...


----------



## rqballjh

Ok, tether, don't tether, pay don't pay. wuteva

I'm about to root n rom my dau's OG droid, mainly to refresh it, gain speed and hopefully improve batt life. Any ideas on best root method/rom to run?


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> Ok, tether, don't tether, pay don't pay. wuteva
> 
> I'm about to root n rom my dau's OG droid, mainly to refresh it, gain speed and hopefully improve batt life. Any ideas on best root method/rom to run?


Tried a few Roms on Wifey's OG. I thought PE 6.5 ran the best overall (speed, battery life,etc). The kernel options included in the Rom also nice. I had the best performance from the Elite Series LV 1.1 Kernel. Would @ least give this rom a try.


----------



## Insidian

The way I see it, if you have an unlimited data plan you shouldn't have to pay for tethering. Paying for the hotspot I can kinda understand, because you are giving internet to devices that may or may not have the ability to access other than wifi, and are not tied to your VZW account. Frankly, though, as much as VZW charges, I think it should all be included free if you have unlimited data.


----------



## rqballjh

jay-droid65 said:


> Tried a few Roms on Wifey's OG. I thought PE 6.5 ran the best overall (speed, battery life,etc). The kernel options included in the Rom also nice. I had the best performance from the Elite Series LV 1.1 Kernel. Would @ least give this rom a try.


What's PE?


----------



## z28nck33

rqballjh said:


> Ok, tether, don't tether, pay don't pay. wuteva
> 
> I'm about to root n rom my dau's OG droid, mainly to refresh it, gain speed and hopefully improve batt life. Any ideas on best root method/rom to run?


Cm7s the way to go on OG droid


----------



## rqballjh

z28nck33 said:


> Cm7s the way to go on OG droid


Got a link? G'd it and got 432,000 results.....


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> What's PE?


Project Elite. Sorry


----------



## rqballjh

jay-droid65 said:


> Project Elite. Sorry


Got a link? it's on 2.2.2, need to root and rom, then theme


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> Got a link? it's on 2.2.2, need to root and rom, then theme


Will c if I can grab it 4 u asap


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> Got a link? it's on 2.2.2, need to root and rom, then theme


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43463412/PEv6.5-Final_GalaxyS.zip found it. If link doesn't work, let me know. Also, still have it running on my wifes OG (doesn't use anymore) so may be able to answer ?'s you may have


----------



## jay-droid65

jay-droid65 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...nal_GalaxyS.zip found it. If link doesn't work, let me know. Also, still have it running on my wifes OG (doesn't use anymore) so may be able to answer ?'s you may have


Hold on for another link. Last link was theme gotm mixed up.


----------



## jay-droid65

jay-droid65 said:


> Hold on for another link. Last link was theme gotm mixed up.


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43463412/PEv6.5.zip This is the ROM 66.24 MB. If want, the link sent first was Galaxy S theme that your Daughter may really like.


----------



## najaboy

joelbionic said:


> The attempts to rationalize theft of service are intellectually dishonest at best. Lmao. Serious!? Its not theft nor dishonest. Explain the theft please? Can I use your phone to call my friend and use your service doing it? No you cannot that's theft. Right? I use my data for my personal consumption whether it's on ky phone my tv or my laptop. Im paying for it
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


It's theft as defined by the statutes of any of the fifty states. Agree with it in principle or not, that does not negate the simple fact that, codified in black and white... clearly and concisely spelled out, a person commits theft if he obtains services which he knows are available only for compensation by deception, threat, force, or any other means designed to avoid the due payment for them.

Tethering is an additional paid service which we are using deception (the entitlement hack) to avoid the due payment for.


----------



## jay-droid65

najaboy said:


> It's theft as defined by the statutes of any of the fifty states. Agree with it in principle or not, that does not negate the simple fact that, codified in black and white... clearly and concisely spelled out, a person commits theft if he obtains services which he knows are available only for compensation by deception, threat, force, or any other means designed to avoid the due payment for them.
> 
> Tethering is an additional paid service which we are using deception (the entitlement hack) to avoid the due payment for.


And thankfully the law is more than "Black and White". If it were not, we would have no use for all these smart people in suits and robes. Most people understand there is also the "Spirit of the Law". And, if pushed, I'd bet VZW may have practiced a lil "Deception" of their own here and there, maybe? For real, most people reading all that Bull- Spit would go cross-eyed! lol . So, when you wanna rid yourself of guilt, think of the spirit of the law and CHILAX :-D


----------



## z28nck33

rqballjh said:


> Got a link? G'd it and got 432,000 results.....


Go to DROID 1 forums on rootzwiki then look for cm7 sorry I don't have a link im on the rootzwiki app im not sure how to copy links

Cm7 on og DROID still gets updated nightlys and imo is the best for that phone. Liquid rom is pretty nice too though


----------



## 2defmouze

I'm so excited I just want to spread this wherever I can: http://tv.ign.com/articles/121/1212963p1.html

Arrested Development FTW!!


----------



## najaboy

joelbionic said:


> Man enough to face your consequences? Really? Some of the things that are said. Face some real consequences and you can use that term.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Let's see... spent thirteen of the past sixteen years in CSAR with the 71st RQS and the 920th RQW... lost coworkers in Khobar Towers... spent more time in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Djibouti than I care to recall... was among the first on site for JTF-Katrina where we pulled 1,083 survivors from the water. I've been there, done that, and stopped collecting the damn t-shirts. So yeah, I've faced some "real" consequences, half-assed assumptions aside.


----------



## droidth3ory

See what happens when you move a private party to the front room..

All hell breaks loose. Right, wrong, he said, she said and war. Damn. Hard core in here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBionicChick

2defmouze said:


> I'm so excited I just want to spread this wherever I can: http://tv.ign.com/articles/121/1212963p1.html
> 
> Arrested Development FTW!!


Shut the front door!! Absolutely the BEST comedy sitcom since Three's Company!!!!!


----------



## 2defmouze

ThatBionicChick said:


> Shut the front door!! Absolutely the BEST comedy sitcom since Three's Company!!!!!


Nope. Best. Ever. Period.









Lol I've watched the entire series twice in the last 2 months and this news makes me want to start another marathon right now


----------



## ThatBionicChick

2defmouze said:


> Nope. Best. Ever. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I've watched the entire series twice in the last 2 months and this news makes me want to start another marathon right now


I watch all 3 seasons at least quarterly. It takes a certain group of people to appreciate that show. Between me and you, I'm a never-nude. Lmao!!


----------



## Blazin Blake

Has anyone tried messing around with the FaceLock.apk from the nexus dump on the Bionic??

Just wondering to see if I can get it working or not..


----------



## 2defmouze

ThatBionicChick said:


> I watch all 3 seasons at least quarterly. It takes a certain group of people to appreciate that show. Between me and you, I'm a never-nude. Lmao!!


Embarrased to say I only just started watching it in september. Soon as I finished the series I started over. Just finished my 2nd run of it this week actually so this news made my day haha.

"If I wanted something your thumb had touched I'd eat the inside of you ear!"


----------



## hurleyint

Blazin Blake said:


> Has anyone tried messing around with the FaceLock.apk from the nexus dump on the Bionic??
> 
> Just wondering to see if I can get it working or not..


When was that posted? Did i miss it im reading or did u get it?


----------



## najaboy

Blazin Blake said:


> Has anyone tried messing around with the FaceLock.apk from the nexus dump on the Bionic??
> 
> Just wondering to see if I can get it working or not..


No one has it working yet, unfortunately. As I understand it, a handful of ICS lib files are going to be needed. Beezy's been trying to get it up and runnig on the Nexus S ICS port to no avail as of yet.


----------



## Icculus760

rom talk, rom talk and more rom talk
Sorry droidth3ory...I didn't bother reading your OP


----------



## ultrastigi

2defmouze said:


> I'm so excited I just want to spread this wherever I can: http://tv.ign.com/articles/121/1212963p1.html
> 
> Arrested Development FTW!!


New season to go along with the movie. I just got into this show. My friend kept talking bout it so I had to check it out.


----------



## rqballjh

jay-droid65 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...3412/PEv6.5.zip This is the ROM 66.24 MB. If want, the link sent first was Galaxy S theme that your Daughter may really like.


Does that include instructions to root it? If not, please add them, thanks!!


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> Does that include instructions to root it? If not, please add them, thanks!!


Will find a link for instructions soon as I'm able today. I have 2 daughters and no how patient they "can't" be lol. We'll get you rolling


----------



## jay-droid65

rqballjh said:


> Does that include instructions to root it? If not, please add them, thanks!!


 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43463412/Rooting%20the%20Droid.zip Instructions and files you need should be in this zip.


----------



## ThatBionicChick

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Sooo...I have a non bionic help question. If anyone knows anything about the Samsung Nexus S 4G you could be a savior lol. I just rooted one yesterday and flashed cyanogen mod and they can not receive texts now. They can send texts and make and reveive calls but not receive texts at all. Does anyone have any advise on what I can do to fix that. That particular phone has no sd card and the internal is not full at all. I am going to reflash the cyanogen mod 1.7.0.1 again but any advise will definitely be appreciated.


----------



## disabled account

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Sooo...I have a non bionic help question. If anyone knows anything about the Samsung Nexus S 4G you could be a savior lol. I just rooted one yesterday and flashed cyanogen mod and they can not receive texts now. They can send texts and make and reveive calls but not receive texts at all. Does anyone have any advise on what I can do to fix that. That particular phone has no sd card and the internal is not full at all. I am going to reflash the cyanogen mod 1.7.0.1 again but any advise will definitely be appreciated.


Probably would find help in the nexus s forums..........

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Yea I tried but there's not much going on over there. I just thought maybe someone that is familiar with/used to have one, might be able to help out here. Can't blame me for trying lol


----------



## terryrook

Oh god. My 30 year old wife just told me that shes going to my sisters tomorrow to watch all the twilight movies before they all go to see the new one....and all us guys are going shooting. Then were meeting all the girls at my house. I swear they all talk at the same time and it sounds like a bunch of chickens bocking. Bock bock blah bock bk bkbkbk. I need xanax.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThatBionicChick

terryrook said:


> Oh god. My 30 year old wife just told me that shes going to my sisters tomorrow to watch all the twilight movies before they all go to see the new one....and all us guys are going shooting. Then were meeting all the girls at my house. I swear they all talk at the same time and it sounds like a bunch of chickens bocking. Bock bock blah bock bk bkbkbk. I need xanax.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


TEAM EDWARD!!


----------



## terryrook

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Sooo...I have a non bionic help question. If anyone knows anything about the Samsung Nexus S 4G you could be a savior lol. I just rooted one yesterday and flashed cyanogen mod and they can not receive texts now. They can send texts and make and reveive calls but not receive texts at all. Does anyone have any advise on what I can do to fix that. That particular phone has no sd card and the internal is not full at all. I am going to reflash the cyanogen mod 1.7.0.1 again but any advise will definitely be appreciated.


will a 3rd party app like chomp or handcent work?


----------



## terryrook

Thanks all, your really easing my pain, I'm glad my sorrow is amusing to you. I swear if I ever see edward on the street he's getting pummled by a heavy tushy bionic with an extended battery.......and maybe I'll have him autograph it for you guys.









HAHA, I wrote A*S and it changed it to tushy, what are we in a retirement home here? Tushy, my grandma says that ish. LOL


----------



## clintro

tushy ...... Buahaha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

Haven't you seen b***h? it shows as female dog. Are you kidding me?? Is this communist Russia (censorship), or 3rd grade church school? UFB


----------



## rqballjh

Anyone tried making it to 5.8.894? Rumor is you can't get there with updated radio and kernel, and "the place we don't mention", has a way to revert radio to stock but not kernel, so the update fails.

I'm sure someone will get us there eventually. Weird how we could update those on the X, but can't on bionic.


----------



## ro6666lt

rqballjh said:


> Haven't you seen b***h? it shows as female dog. Are you kidding me?? Is this communist Russia (censorship), or 3rd grade church school? UFB


We strive to provide a "fully open forum", here at RootzWiki. However, this must be balanced with our desire to have a valuable online resource for our visitors. Keep in mind that your participation is a privilege and not an entitlement. Check out the forum rules when you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## ddemlong

ro6666lt said:


> We strive to provide a "fully open forum", here at RootzWiki. However, this must be balanced with our desire to have a valuable online resource for our visitors. Keep in mind that your participation is a privilege and not an entitlement. Check out the forum rules when you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## rqballjh

ddemlong said:


>


How's that?


----------



## terryrook

oh yeah, burn, ya got me right in the tushy!


ro6666lt said:


> We strive to provide a "fully open forum", here at RootzWiki. However, this must be balanced with our desire to have a valuable online resource for our visitors. Keep in mind that your participation is a privilege and not an entitlement. Check out the forum rules when you have a chance. Thanks.


I mean't no disrespect, if you check my join date you'll see that this is my home forum for many reasons, I am OG triple OG. I just like attempting to be funny where I can and come on the retirement thing was kinda funny, at least give me that, also I have no intention of letting Edward or anyone else from twilight touch my bionic as they are not privileged enough to even gaze upon it. I was howerver expressing the fact that my 30 year old wife forces me to watch this in hopes that others may give me advice on tactics they have employed to avoid said torture.
1 more thing, this is a whatever thread with no specific resource in mind other than chillin with the homies. That being said I will keep the tushy talk to a minimum but you as a moderator should have some say in what words are used to clean up our sailor talk, can you please change tushy to bum or something?
I'm sorry, I'm so bored right now, can someone come hang out with me? I have a play station 2!!!


----------



## bigbabys

Insidian said:


> ...


I found this post googling because I want to try safestrap but have Always boot to CWR enabled. How do I disable it? The restore script doesn't seem to disable it, and selecting it from the menu just says install y/n...


----------



## 2defmouze

Welp some unexpected funds that came in over the last 2 days has me bumped up to around 80-85% sure I'm buying a G-nexus. I really, really do love my Bionic (thanks to the th3ory team at least, but also its a frickin quality-built phone) but I am dying to see what can be done with some unlocked bootloader illness and mad dev support the nexus is going to be getting. If I go through with it I'll probably keep both for a week or two to make sure the nexus doesn't have any glaringly bad batt life or radio issues before I sell my bionic.

I have 2 questions maybe the community can help with tho:
1. Lets say I get the nexus and get all my apps up and running on it, is it possible maybe using TiBu or something to restore data like saved game progress on a couple games to the app once I download it on the nexus? Or since its from different phones is this just asking for trouble? I wouldn't try it with anything but a few games....Bionic is my first android phone so I've never had to wonder about this issue before...

2. If I get the nexus first thing I'm doing is rooting and more importantly unlocking the bootloader since that wipes data and it will obv be best to get it done right away then. Now I'm sure there will be many options in the coming months for custom kernals and stuff, which I've never had to deal with on the bionic for obvious reasons. I'm very comfortable with what it takes to flash ROMs, but when it comes to kernals what is the process like for installing a new one? Difficulty level, time involvement, data wiping? If anyone has a great resource or link that will let me read up on this stuff on my own I'd much appreciate it. Thanks all!


----------



## ThatBionicChick

2defmouze said:


> Welp some unexpected funds that came in over the last 2 days has me bumped up to around 80-85% sure I'm buying a G-nexus. I really, really do love my Bionic (thanks to the th3ory team at least, but also its a frickin quality-built phone) but I am dying to see what can be done with some unlocked bootloader illness and mad dev support the nexus is going to be getting. If I go through with it I'll probably keep both for a week or two to make sure the nexus doesn't have any glaringly bad batt life or radio issues before I sell my bionic.
> 
> I have 2 questions maybe the community can help with tho: ...


Of course you can come back to visit! Oh...that wasn't your question. Never mind.


----------



## 2defmouze

ThatBionicChick said:


> Of course you can come back to visit! Oh...that wasn't your question. Never mind.


You melted my heart muscle <3


----------



## joelbionic

2defmouze said:


> Welp some unexpected funds that came in over the last 2 days has me bumped up to around 80-85% sure I'm buying a G-nexus. I really, really do love my Bionic (thanks to the th3ory team at least, but also its a frickin quality-built phone) but I am dying to see what can be done with some unlocked bootloader illness and mad dev support the nexus is going to be getting. If I go through with it I'll probably keep both for a week or two to make sure the nexus doesn't have any glaringly bad batt life or radio issues before I sell my bionic.
> 
> I have 2 questions maybe the community can help with tho:
> 1. Lets say I get the nexus and get all my apps up and running on it, is it possible maybe using TiBu or something to restore data like saved game progress on a couple games to the app once I download it on the nexus? Or since its from different phones is this just asking for trouble? I wouldn't try it with anything but a few games....Bionic is my first android phone so I've never had to wonder about this issue before...
> 
> 2. If I get the nexus first thing I'm doing is rooting and more importantly unlocking the bootloader since that wipes data and it will obv be best to get it done right away then. Now I'm sure there will be many options in the coming months for custom kernals and stuff, which I've never had to deal with on the bionic for obvious reasons. I'm very comfortable with what it takes to flash ROMs, but when it comes to kernals what is the process like for installing a new one? Difficulty level, time involvement, data wiping? If anyone has a great resource or link that will let me read up on this stuff on my own I'd much appreciate it. Thanks all!


I went from bionic to Razr, rooted my Razr and downloaded my TB and it worked. I did transfer the back up from internal to external back up tho. Make sure you do that

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## rqballjh

So, DT, adding the scrolling message to the lockscreen like Droidjunk showed us?


----------



## droidth3ory

rqballjh said:


> So, DT, adding the scrolling message to the lockscreen like Droidjunk showed us?


Naw... Jimmy will put out a flashable add on for those that want it. He did send me his source for the Status Bar Mod App which is bad tushy. I would like to get that cooked in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rqballjh

droidth3ory said:


> Naw... Jimmy will put out a flashable add on for those that want it. He did send me his source for the Status Bar Mod App which is bad tushy. I would like to get that cooked in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Any idea where we cud find that flashable lockscreen scrolly thingy?

so, truly, how bad tushy is the razr? Dicking around w VZ playing the loyalty u screwed us etc card , trying to get razr outta them. Any idea how to get them to do that?


----------



## ultrastigi

2defmouze said:


> Welp some unexpected funds that came in over the last 2 days has me bumped up to around 80-85% sure I'm buying a G-nexus. I really, really do love my Bionic (thanks to the th3ory team at least, but also its a frickin quality-built phone) but I am dying to see what can be done with some unlocked bootloader illness and mad dev support the nexus is going to be getting. If I go through with it I'll probably keep both for a week or two to make sure the nexus doesn't have any glaringly bad batt life or radio issues before I sell my bionic.
> 
> I have 2 questions maybe the community can help with tho:
> 1. Lets say I get the nexus and get all my apps up and running on it, is it possible maybe using TiBu or something to restore data like saved game progress on a couple games to the app once I download it on the nexus? Or since its from different phones is this just asking for trouble? I wouldn't try it with anything but a few games....Bionic is my first android phone so I've never had to wonder about this issue before...
> 
> 2. If I get the nexus first thing I'm doing is rooting and more importantly unlocking the bootloader since that wipes data and it will obv be best to get it done right away then. Now I'm sure there will be many options in the coming months for custom kernals and stuff, which I've never had to deal with on the bionic for obvious reasons. I'm very comfortable with what it takes to flash ROMs, but when it comes to kernals what is the process like for installing a new one? Difficulty level, time involvement, data wiping? If anyone has a great resource or link that will let me read up on this stuff on my own I'd much appreciate it. Thanks all!


I came from a thunderbolt to the bionic. I put my SD card from the tbolt to the bionic downloaded TiBu and restored my game app data. No problems

As for flashing kernals and radio its easy. On the tbolt you just put the file on the root of the SD card (not on a folder) name it to something I forgot. Then go to bootloader and it says do u want to update say yes and you're good. Not sure if the nexus will be like that but it is easy.

The kernals will be cooked into roms mostly so when you flash a rom it will flash the kernal. The radio is the only thing you would do manually.


----------



## itzAstonish

droidth3ory said:


> No need for a Secret... Shout it out. Lol.
> 
> Slave to the Grind is a kick tushy album!
> 
> No band can do a power ballad like Sebastian Bach. There is said it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sebastian Bach is my friend's DAD.

Anyway, I'm 23, college student, studying in NYC. Working as a sports photographer for the past couple years and have worked for an ESPN affiliate photographing basketball at WVU (going back there in January for spring semester.)

I have a small obsession with video games, hats, sneakers, and tech of course. Have has the og Droid, droidx, thunderbolt, iphone4 (made me realize how much I'm am android head, even after the thunderbolt battery turned me away) and now rocking the bionic. I wanna get the galaxy nexus....real real bad. Good thing Verizon is marketing it so well and keeping consumers up to date, not lol

Anyway that's about it for now

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

ultrastigi said:


> I came from a thunderbolt to the bionic. I put my SD card from the tbolt to the bionic downloaded TiBu and restored my game app data. No problems
> 
> As for flashing kernals and radio its easy. On the tbolt you just put the file on the root of the SD card (not on a folder) name it to something I forgot. Then go to bootloader and it says do u want to update say yes and you're good. Not sure if the nexus will be like that but it is easy.
> 
> The kernals will be cooked into roms mostly so when you flash a rom it will flash the kernal. The radio is the only thing you would do manually.


Ah I see, very cool man thanks for the info.. Awesome to know you can restore that kinda data to a diff phone. And thx for the kernel explanation as well!

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## rqballjh

DT, my daughter is eligible for an upgrade, shes on an OG she's completely trashed, if the Razr is as badass as u say it is, shud I use her upgrade to get her the Razr then xfer it to my number and give her my Bionic? I'm really diggin the bionic with no real issues....?


----------



## MistaWolfe

2defmouze said:


> Welp some unexpected funds that came in over the last 2 days has me bumped up to around 80-85% sure I'm buying a G-nexus. I really, really do love my Bionic (thanks to the th3ory team at least, but also its a frickin quality-built phone) but I am dying to see what can be done with some unlocked bootloader illness and mad dev support the nexus is going to be getting. If I go through with it I'll probably keep both for a week or two to make sure the nexus doesn't have any glaringly bad batt life or radio issues before I sell my bionic.
> 
> I have 2 questions maybe the community can help with tho:
> 1. Lets say I get the nexus and get all my apps up and running on it, is it possible maybe using TiBu or something to restore data like saved game progress on a couple games to the app once I download it on the nexus? Or since its from different phones is this just asking for trouble? I wouldn't try it with anything but a few games....Bionic is my first android phone so I've never had to wonder about this issue before...
> 
> 2. If I get the nexus first thing I'm doing is rooting and more importantly unlocking the bootloader since that wipes data and it will obv be best to get it done right away then. Now I'm sure there will be many options in the coming months for custom kernals and stuff, which I've never had to deal with on the bionic for obvious reasons. I'm very comfortable with what it takes to flash ROMs, but when it comes to kernals what is the process like for installing a new one? Difficulty level, time involvement, data wiping? If anyone has a great resource or link that will let me read up on this stuff on my own I'd much appreciate it. Thanks all!


The kernel can be named anything, just put it on the root of the card, then boot into clockwork. Apply zip.

Most ROMs don't come with kernels in a total package - they are usually add-ons, like gapps. Flash a few until you find one that fits your phone well.


----------



## acronym

What's the consensus with screen protectors on our bionics?

I have been using one since day one but it's getting worn out. I'm wondering how well that gorilla glass holds up. Thanks


----------



## z28nck33

acronym said:


> What's the consensus with screen protectors on our bionics?
> 
> I have been using one since day one but it's getting worn out. I'm wondering how well that gorilla glass holds up. Thanks


I know the glass is supposed to be scratch resistant but I still put a zagg cover on it. Cause I would be pissed if my screen did get a scratch on it


----------



## zachdroid

I'm rolling the skinomi and it's pretty nice. Even my wife who doesn't like the protector thing likes it


----------



## acronym

^^^ I was hoping you guys would reference some Youtube video of it taking 9mm rounds unscathed







But thanks for the input









Anybody else? I wish to remove my screen protector but need confirmation that the glass holds up.


----------



## 2defmouze

acronym said:


> ^^^ I was hoping you guys would reference some Youtube video of it taking 9mm rounds unscathed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else? I wish to remove my screen protector but need confirmation that the glass holds up.


Its glass and it scratches. Its tougher to scratch than "regular" glass but not impossible. If you don't want it to get scratched, leave a protector on it.


----------



## acronym

2defmouze said:


> Its glass and it scratches. Its tougher to scratch than "regular" glass but not impossible. If you don't want it to get scratched, leave a protector on it.


Fine







I'll leave it on.


----------



## rqballjh

acronym said:


> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it on.


I use invisible shield, almost no distortion and lasts great, was orig developed for miltary, but it's $20 for one. Get wat you pay for. The $12 for 3 protectors are cheap for a reason, IMO.


----------



## juicy

I have the uhh extremeguard from eBay and its like glass. 9 bucks for full body. Better looking than dagger IMO. Hardly any orangepeel

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## acronym

I've got a Steinhill ultra fine (antiglare) on it now. Its a real nice screen protector but it's got a little wear. I have another one but the f-ing things are so damn stressful to put on.


----------



## slim6596

FYI, Best Buy installs Zagg for around $8 and the guy at my local BB got it perfect the first try on my Bolt (that I no longer have).


----------



## nelsont509

acronym said:


> What's the consensus with screen protectors on our bionics?
> 
> I have been using one since day one but it's getting worn out. I'm wondering how well that gorilla glass holds up. Thanks


I haven't had a screen protector on either one of my bionics...however I must tell you I dropped my first one within two hours after getting it activated, hit on the lower left corner and went sliding glass down across ruff pavement...picked it up, dusted it off expecting the worst...nothing, not a scratch!! My second (warranty replacement) I dropped, this time before activation, hit upper right corner first then bounced up, hit the lower right corner then slid glass down again, this time on gravelly asphalt...I looked up to the heavens and yelled "WHY"...picked it up again thinking no way this is going to be good. Nothing not a scratch!! Needless to say the dark chrome edges don't hold up near as nice as the glass! Now I hold it with both hands ( as DT says) and keep it in whichever pocket has the least amount of BS in it!! LOL


----------



## 2defmouze

Well that extra dough I came into, wound up spending most of it on a guitar since I've been dying to start learning. Been teaching myself bass for a bit over a year and lately have really wanted to be a little more well-rounded. So looks like the chances of me getting a Gnex dropped a bit and I'll be sticking with my bionic peeps a while longer









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## Ashgarden

Any idea what this means for those of us that flashed the leaked 5.7.893 update?

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/droid_bionic.pdf


----------



## 2defmouze

Ashgarden said:


> Any idea what this means for those of us that flashed the leaked 5.7.893 update?
> 
> http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/droid_bionic.pdf


It means nothing, lol, unless you're interested in reverting back. We're ahead of the curve. Think we can safely ignore it.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------

